# LOTR Trivia



## Beleg (Nov 7, 2003)

Yes, Eriol we are waiting. 

And this ladies and gentlemen, is the 2000th reply to this thread! so yay!


----------



## Eriol (Nov 7, 2003)

All right, this then is a Space Odyssey 

How many ponies do we see in the story? (not counting the Appendices  ).


----------



## Aulë (Nov 7, 2003)

I hope that doesn't include horses 

Well there was Sharp-ears, Wise-nose, Swishtail, Bumpkin, White-socks, Fatty Lumpkin, Bill, Strider, Stybba, Merry's pony from the Scouring, Pippin's pony from the Scouring, Sam's pony from the Scouring.

So, 12?


----------



## Tinuvien21 (Nov 11, 2003)

Are you counting horses too? Because if you're not then, is it 2? Bill and Stybba?Sam and Pippin's?


----------



## Eriol (Nov 12, 2003)

Aulë is right... unless I overlooked some nasty little pony somewhere .


----------



## Starflower (Nov 26, 2003)

since noone has posted here in over two weeks, I take it as Aule having forfeited his turn. SO I'll ask one instead to get this thread going .

Who in the Shire besides Bilbo and Frodo had seen the Red Book ?


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 26, 2003)

Merriadoc before the war of the ring, ans Sam then Elanor after.


----------



## Starflower (Nov 26, 2003)

indeed my lad, go ahead


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 26, 2003)

What do the Shirefolk call the Oliphaunt riders?


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 26, 2003)

Swertings? Wasn't that a general reference to all Southrons?


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 26, 2003)

OH MY G!!!!!!!!!

HOW THE HECK DID YOU KNOW THAT!!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

*breaks down in floods of tears*

Thats mean, mean! Mean! MEAN!!!!!!!


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 26, 2003)

*laughs manically as he hijacks the LoTR Quiz thread with his pedantic and excruciatingly difficult questions*

O.K-Who is the faithful servant of Frodo?  (Joke!)

Anyway, the REAL question is:

What was the Westron name for the grand-son of the Hobbit who received a gift of wine from Bilbo?


----------



## Celebthôl (Nov 26, 2003)

Cheeky! 

Meriadoc Brandybuck!


----------



## Inderjit S (Nov 27, 2003)

Read my question again. I asked for the Westron name. 'Meriadoc' is a translation.


----------



## Starflower (Nov 27, 2003)

the westron form of Meriadoc is Kalimac




here you are:

"Where is the other one?"


----------



## Flammifer (Nov 28, 2003)

Umm.......that's a quote, Starflower! 

Wrong section! I know you're a very active participant in both the "LOTR Trivia" and "Quotable Quotes" threads, but you seem to have gotten them a bit mixed up!

Anyway, that quote is Aragorn speaking to Gandalf (I think) in the Houses of Healing (in case you wanted to know).


----------



## Gary Gamgee (Dec 6, 2003)

Is there a question floating?


----------



## Eliot (Dec 6, 2003)

I think you can go ahead, Gary G.


----------



## KellGreenleaf (Dec 14, 2003)

What was the name of Bill the Pony's owner (before the hobbits reached The Prancing Pony).


----------



## Lasgalen (Dec 15, 2003)

Bill Ferny.

What names did Tom Bombadil call the ponies?


----------



## grendel (Dec 15, 2003)

Sharp-ears, Wise-nose, Swish-tail,
Bumpkin, White-socks, and of course Old Fatty Lumpkin!




Why did Elrond decide the Fellowship should have nine members?


----------



## Flammifer (Dec 15, 2003)

The Fellowship was made up of nine members known as the "Nine Walkers" because they were to be set against the Nine Riders, The Nazgul "that are evil".

OK......here's one:

What was Grishnakh doing when he died, by whom was he killed, and by what kind of weapon?


----------



## KellGreenleaf (Dec 15, 2003)

An orc of Mordor, and probably one of the Uruk-hai. He was part of the raiding party that captured Merry and Pippin at Parth Galen, and was slain by the Riders of Éomer near the eaves of Fangorn Forest. How he died I would have to say from a spear.



Who or what was Ungoliant?


----------



## Starflower (Dec 15, 2003)

Ungoliant was a maia corrupted by Melkor , she accompanied him to Valinor and sucked the the Two Trees dry.


How many Riders did a full éoréd consist of ?


----------



## KellGreenleaf (Dec 15, 2003)

An éored was the main military division of the Rohirrim, normally consisting of one hundred and twenty Riders. 




What was Tárion?


----------



## Starflower (Dec 15, 2003)

name for the last and most important of the six days that made up the Elves' week


seems to be just the two of us tonight... nevermind.

next up :

Which influential hobbit family did the Hornblowers of the Longbottom Leaf fame marry into?


----------



## KellGreenleaf (Dec 15, 2003)

I can't believe you got that question . Anyways nice job.

For the anwser im going to have to say they married into the Baggins family? Because Frodo's great grandfather Largo, married Tanta Hornblower. Well I think thats what it is, I could be wrong.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 15, 2003)

it is correct indeed my girl, go ahead !


----------



## KellGreenleaf (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm male, lol, sorry if the name makes me sound like a girl.


Anyways, the second of the Three Houses of the Edain originally dwelt east of where?


----------



## Eliot (Dec 15, 2003)

Isn't that a Silmarillion question? Maybe it's not, I'm not sure (I haven't read the Sil in over a year).


----------



## KellGreenleaf (Dec 15, 2003)

Hmmm, yes you are correct. Sorry I'm tired. I'll ask a different question. Here goes an easy one. 




Who sent Gwahir to help Frodo and Sam on mount doom?


----------



## grendel (Dec 15, 2003)

Gandalf sent Gwaihir; actually, he went with him, and two (I think) other eagles.


Who tossed a rock into the pool in front of the West-Door to Moria?


----------



## KellGreenleaf (Dec 15, 2003)

Pippin


Who was Daisy Gamgee?


----------



## Eliot (Dec 15, 2003)

Was it Pippin?


----------



## Starflower (Dec 16, 2003)

Daisy Gamgee is Sam's eldest sister.


When and why was the Tower of Orthanc sealed ?


----------



## grendel (Dec 16, 2003)

It was in fact Boromir (referring to my question about the West Door).... Pippin dropped a stone into the well when they were IN the mines.

Oh well, carry on...


----------



## Flammifer (Dec 16, 2003)

> When and why was the Tower of Orthanc sealed ?



By this do you mean locked? Or actually sealed?

It was sealed in the chapter Flotsam and Jetsam when Gandalf asks Treebeard to pour water back into all the chasms under Isengard to prevent a possible secret escape of Saruman from Orthanc.

It was locked when Treebeard allowed Saruman to leave Orthanc with Wormtongue and go wherever he chose. Treebeard made Saruman lock it and give him the key so no one would set foot inside Orthanc. This was done because now that there was a King who had regained his ancient realm, Orthanc was the King's property, and people entered and left it by his leave.

Is this what you're looking for?

Also, from before.....



> Who or what was Ungoliant?



No offense to the questioner KellGreenleaf, but this question is too broad and unknown to answer with any surety. Indeed the controversy surrounding Ungoliant is nearly as great as the Winged Balrog debate or whether or not the Sons of Elrond went over the Sea at the end of the Third Age. Starflower's answer was very good, and seems the most likely, but no text ever says specifically that Ungoliant was a Maia. She was a "corrupted spirit" or something. Anyway, must letting you know! Sorry to be pedantic!


----------



## turgonrocks! (Dec 16, 2003)

*mithril*

mithril means true silver, not moonsilver, gotta keep looking.


----------



## grendel (Dec 17, 2003)

um... is someone gonna axe a question?


----------



## Eliot (Dec 17, 2003)

I think we're waiting for Starflower to return and answer Flammifer's questions.


----------



## Flammifer (Dec 18, 2003)

Yeah come on Starflower, we're waiting! 

Actually it's OK, not everyone can get online everyday.......


----------



## Starflower (Dec 18, 2003)

well Flammifer, your answers are good, but not right on target. I'm looking for an occasion when it is specifically mentioned that the Tower of Orthanc was "sealed".
And as for Ungoliant, other than it being uncertain whether or not she was a maia, we know the rest of the answer to be true. She was definitely female, was corrupted by Melkor and did suck the Two Trees dry


----------



## Flammifer (Dec 18, 2003)

Can't argue with that!

About Orthanc.......hmm......is this mentioned in the main body of LotR or in the Appendices?


----------



## Starflower (Dec 19, 2003)

this would be in the appendices im pretty sure. don't have the book here to check but it should be in the appendices , it is in the book anyway , somewhere... =)


----------



## JOSHUASIGEP44 (Dec 19, 2003)

The tower was sealed the 2510 TA. The the keys were gven to the white wizard 2759 TA. the gandalf had the tower locked after the battle of Helm's Deep.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 20, 2003)

well the question was When and why was the Tower of Orthanc sealed ? 
you've told me when but why ?


----------



## Flammifer (Dec 20, 2003)

Hmm......that's strange.....I've got the date 2759 TA in my book that says "Saruman takes up his abode in Isengard", but I don't have the the date 2510 TA that JOSH has mentioned!

For my 2510 TA it just says stuff about Celebrian departing over the Sea, Orcs overrunning Calenardhon, and then Eorl coming to save the day at the Field of Celebrant, and then the Rohirrim settling in Calenardhon.


----------



## Úlairi (Dec 21, 2003)

Well, I am unsure of whether or not this would be the correct answer, but all it says in UT is that Orthanc fell out of the interest of the Gondorians, and was eventually sealed and handed over to the Rohirrim. It was then seized by the Dunlendings under the time of the rule of King Déor. Saruman then received the keys in 2759 TA under the rule of King Fréaláf Hildeson. In the year 2510 Eorl won the Field of Celebrant, but it never mentions the closing of the tower of Orthanc. That may be written on the same page as Eorl's victory in UT, but that doesn't mean they occured in the same year. One could infer this, but to do so it may be taking it out of context. However, Flammifer, you are absolutely correct in saying that there is no exact date we're given, unless there is one in HoME that I haven't seen. As I said, the reason it was closed was because it fell out of interest. The only other possible reason mentioned was the threat of the Dunlendings.


----------



## Úlairi (Dec 21, 2003)

May I ask a question? If so, mine would be. Are Aragorn and Arwen related, and if so, how are they related? And for those who want extra points D), do they have Maiar blood in them? I already know the answer to this, but genealogy lore is one of the most arduous of all tasks (I find). So, I just thought it would be nice of me to give you all something to do.


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Úlairi _
> *May I ask a question? If so, mine would be. Are Aragorn and Arwen related, and if so, how are they related? And for those who want extra points D), do they have Maiar blood in them? I already know the answer to this, but genealogy lore is one of the most arduous of all tasks (I find). So, I just thought it would be nice of me to give you all something to do.  *



Haha!! Aulë, Nóm and I tried to solve this one time, i think we figured out that Arwen was 1/64th Maia and Aragorn was something like 1/420,000th Maia,


----------



## Starflower (Dec 22, 2003)

well to clarify, Ulairi provided a good summary.. but to put it simply :
The tower of Orthanc was sealed by Cirion the steward of GOndor when the land of Calenardhon was given to the Rohirrim and the keys were taken back to Gondor and they were given to Saruman when he took abode in Isengard a long time later. 




and technically Ulairi dear, you're supposed to wait for the answer to be confirmed before asking a new one, but I don;t mind :0

as to yours, Arwen is the daughter of Elrond, and Aragorn is descended in a direct line from his brother Elros. Technically they would be something like cousins in the 364th degree or something, but since one is an elf and the other one is a human same rules don't apply. And both have maiar blood in them through Melian, who married Thingol, their daughter was Luthien, whose son was Dior, whose daughter was Elwing, who was Elrond and Elros' mother.  this what you were looking for ?


----------



## grendel (Dec 23, 2003)

If you guys don't mind an observation, from someone who is NOT a Tolkien "scholar"...

We're sort of getting away from trivia and into research projects here... let's make it so everyone can play, hmmmm?


----------



## Flammifer (Dec 23, 2003)

I agree with grendel...the purpose of this thread was to provide a trivia challenge that was separate from the Quiz thread in the Hall of Fire. It was put here so that those who had only read the LotR series could still participate in a trivia game without having to be able to speak fluent Sindarin, Quenya and Adunaic. 

The last question requires the answerer (word?) to have read the Silmarillion, so it is unfair to those who haven't read this text.

So let's keep it to Lord of the Rings based question, yeah?


----------



## Starflower (Dec 25, 2003)

well seems I should post the next question then...


What and where is Halifirien ?


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 25, 2003)

It was one of the beacons of Gondor. (Elendil's tomb was also situated there, I believe) It was situated in the White Mountains close to the Firien wood.


----------



## Úlairi (Dec 26, 2003)

Well, it's customary for the person who answered the question to post the next one, but seeing as Inderjit S hasn't posted, and Starflower took over my question, I will ask the next one. At which port do the rivers Ringlo, Ciril and Morthrond meet the sea? What mountain range do they all originate from?


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 26, 2003)

They originate from the White Mountains. I think they meet at Edhellond, the Elvish sea-port founded by Iathrim Sindar and used by Sindar and Sylvan Elves.


----------



## Úlairi (Dec 27, 2003)

Well, Inderjit S, you should be posting a question! But, here I go again, and the mountains are preferrably the _Ered Nimrais_. Anyway, this is for good ol' Inderjit. Who do you believe Fúkil to be? Another if you get that one. Who is Shorob? Enjoy!


----------



## Starflower (Dec 27, 2003)

Úlairi said:


> Well, Inderjit S, you should be posting a question! But, here I go again, and the mountains are preferrably the _Ered Nimrais_. Anyway, this is for good ol' Inderjit. Who do you believe Fúkil to be? Another if you get that one. Who is Shorob? Enjoy!




Ulairi , this question demands answers that are not found in the actual LOTR books, they are found in the HoME books... thus you shouldn't ask a question that's not relevant to the LOTR itself..... could you ask another where the answer can be found actually in the LOTR. thanks


----------



## Úlairi (Dec 27, 2003)

Starflower said:


> Ulairi , this question demands answers that are not found in the actual LOTR books, they are found in the HoME books... thus you shouldn't ask a question that's not relevant to the LOTR itself..... could you ask another where the answer can be found actually in the LOTR. thanks



Quite right Starflower, but question of relevance to LoTR is an absurdity _per se_, as all that is discussed is the history behind it. As for asking questions of LoTR, I find it very problematic, as people will go straight to the indexes, and there is no challenge whatsoever. What I have asked Inderjit S cannot be found in the indexes without some serious searching, as it is in HoME 1. However, to steal Inderjit S's thunder, I will answer the questions I asked, hence giving me authority to ask the next question. And Inder, when you post next (as it is inevitable  ), remember to ask a question yourself! In answer to the question of Fúkil, he is the servant of Melko(r), and is mentioned twice in _The Book of Lost Tales Part I_. He ia also know as Fankil and Fangli. I personally believe these names to be the original names of Sauron himself.

In answer to the second question Shorob/Sharob is indeed Gandalf, it is his name in the East, but it was later discarded as it was decided by Tolkien that Olórin was not to journey to the East, as this was the role of the _Ithryn Luin_, Morinehtar (or Alatar in Aman) and Rómestámo (or Pallando in Aman) translated as Darkness-slayer and East-helper respectively. 

Well, I must now decide on a suitable question that may take Inder more than five minutes to discover.  What relation is Frodo Baggins to Gundabald Bolger?


----------



## Elu Thingol (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm not Inder, but I hope you don't mind if I venture a guess. Well, Gundabald is the husband of Frodo's thrid cousin on his matrilineal side so that would make him of no relation to Frodo at all. Trick questions are the best . Or I guess you could say his third cousin's husband???


----------



## Úlairi (Dec 27, 2003)

Elu Thingol said:


> I'm not Inder, but I hope you don't mind if I venture a guess. Well, Gundabald is the husband of Frodo's thrid cousin on his matrilineal side so that would make him of no relation to Frodo at all. Trick questions are the best . Or I guess you could say his third cousin's husband???



Elu Thingol! Wow, now all my Christmases have come at once! I was reading that thread where we were killing each other the other day! Btw, I should apologize about that, I issue an apology, as I never got the opportunity to.

To address the answer at hand, Gundabald is certainly the husband of his third cousin, or no relation at all. I just though genealogies might catch some people! Well, it is certainly your turn to ask a question.


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 27, 2003)

heh. Just a question why did you give a rejected name for Fankil? (Fúkil was a rejected name.)



> I personally believe these names to be the original names of Sauron himself.



I'm sure that the first name of Sauron was Thu. (Tale of Tinúviel; HoME 3;The Fall of Númenór; HoME 5)



> In answer to the second question Shorob/Sharob is indeed Gandalf, it is his name in the East, but it was later discarded as it was decided by Tolkien that Olórin was not to journey to the East, as this was the role of the Ithryn Luin, Morinehtar (or Alatar in Aman) and Rómestámo (or Pallando in Aman) translated as Darkness-slayer and East-helper respectively.



Saruman journeyed in the East.  It is explained in _The Istari_ 9U.T) that Gandalf remained in the 'North-West' of Middle-Earth for most of his tenure there because it was his 'territory' so to speak. He went to Gondor sometimes but he disliked the proud kings of Gondor and only became interested in Gondor when things got bad. We don't know if 'the south' is a reference to the Harad. Tolkien at first seems to think so claiming 'Incanus' (his name in the South, as he tells Faramir) being the Quenya adaptation for 'North-spy' but he is later sceptical over Gandalf travelling South and claims that it may have been his name in Gondor when Quenya was still in use (some of the nobles would have of course learnt Quenya) and it was now forgotten amongst the people of Gondor, who called him (in 'Elf-fashion'.) Mithrandir.

I think you are getting Rómestámo and Morinehtar and Alatar and Pallando mixed up. Alatar and Pallando were the names of the Ithrynluin when they came in the T.A, but Rómestámo and Morinehtar were the names of the Wizards (in Tolkien's latter ideas on the Wizards) when they came in the S.A. So, the Rómestámo and Morinehtar version, when the Ithrynluin came in the S.A rather then the Third is the latter idea. Which one you choose to believe is up to the individual. 

*NEW QUESTION* Describe Banazir's hat.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 28, 2003)

Inderjit S said:


> *NEW QUESTION* Describe Banazir's hat.




Banazir would have been the 'original' , untranslated name of Samwise. Sam did not have a hat, thus it cannot be described.


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 28, 2003)

I never asked you to translate Banazir but to describe his (existent) hat.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 28, 2003)

Inderjit S said:


> I never asked you to translate Banazir but to describe his (existent) hat.




ok, i found one mention. When Sam ( Banazir ) was the Mayor of the Shire he wore the hat of office, whic was a blue feather in his cap. Will this suffice?


----------



## Inderjit S (Dec 28, 2003)

No, sorry.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 28, 2003)

oh well... was worth a try


----------



## Úlairi (Dec 28, 2003)

Inderjit S said:


> heh. Just a question why did you give a rejected name for Fankil? (Fúkil was a rejected name.)



I liked the sound of Fúkil better.  Plus, it was a little harder to find than Fankil. 



Inderjit S said:


> I'm sure that the first name of Sauron was Thu. (Tale of Tinúviel; HoME 3;The Fall of Númenór; HoME 5)



Perhaps it was, but it seems as though Fankil was certainly the original as I believe Thu was from _thaur_, or vice versa as I recall, _kil_ may come from _khil_ which is 'follower'. As for _fan_, I can't seem to find anything. But it could well be in reference to Morgoth, as Sauron 'followed' Morgoth. On the other hand, Fúkil is much easier to understand. _Fuin-khil-_, i.e. 'Shadow-follower'. So, it is definitely an evil name, and unlikely to be his original. So, perhaps both Thu and Fankil are other names for Sauron, but his original may never be known. *sigh*



Inderjit S said:


> Saruman journeyed in the East.  It is explained in _The Istari_ 9U.T) that Gandalf remained in the 'North-West' of Middle-Earth for most of his tenure there because it was his 'territory' so to speak. He went to Gondor sometimes but he disliked the proud kings of Gondor and only became interested in Gondor when things got bad. We don't know if 'the south' is a reference to the Harad. Tolkien at first seems to think so claiming 'Incanus' (his name in the South, as he tells Faramir) being the Quenya adaptation for 'North-spy' but he is later sceptical over Gandalf travelling South and claims that it may have been his name in Gondor when Quenya was still in use (some of the nobles would have of course learnt Quenya) and it was now forgotten amongst the people of Gondor, who called him (in 'Elf-fashion'.) Mithrandir.



Don't know why you wrote that, already knew it. 



Inderjit S said:


> I think you are getting Rómestámo and Morinehtar and Alatar and Pallando mixed up. Alatar and Pallando were the names of the Ithrynluin when they came in the T.A, but Rómestámo and Morinehtar were the names of the Wizards (in Tolkien's latter ideas on the Wizards) when they came in the S.A. So, the Rómestámo and Morinehtar version, when the Ithrynluin came in the S.A rather then the Third is the latter idea. Which one you choose to believe is up to the individual.



So did I for a while, but you've got to remember this Inder, Alatar and Pallando were their names in *Valinor*, and they were called by Manwë by those names. As Olórin is Gandalf. Morinehtar and Rómestámo would have been names given to them by the Men of the East. Although it appears that the names are (partially) Quenyan. I highly doubt that the Men of the East were versed in it. They could have been names that they gave to themselves. However, I am positive that Rómestámo is indeed a name given to Pallando later on as it is translated as 'East-helper'. Morinehtar certainly sounds like a name given afterward, as being an original name for Alatar would have been absurd, there was indeed no darkness in Valinor to slay, nor in the beginning was there darkness, so, all the names of the Maia and the Valar would have been 'good' names. Melkor is a 'good' name also. Love of light, as far as I can translate it, and it is certainly true according to the other version of the Ainulindalë found in _Morgoth's Ring_ which is the version in which the Sun and the Moon were created before the Two Trees. As for Alatar and Pallando, the names are far more appropriate for dwellers in Valinor. Alatar is 'Father of Trees' (_Alda-atar_). He was also a Maia of Oromë, so, this is very appropriate indeed. And 'Pallando' is 'far and wide lands', and is also a Maia of Oromë (_Palan-dor_). So, no Inder, I do't think I got the names mixed up at all.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Dec 28, 2003)

Woahhh let's keep this Lord of the Rings people... Haha your loosin me with all these names!


----------



## Úlairi (Dec 28, 2003)

BlackCaptain said:


> Woahhh let's keep this Lord of the Rings people... Haha your loosin me with all these names!



Yes, sorry my fellow wraith, I was merely giving Inder my interpretation of the names of the _Ithyrn Luin_.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 4, 2004)

Originally Posted by Inderjit S


NEW QUESTION Describe Banazir's hat.

right - I have read the whole book again beginning to end and here's what I have found :
Presently Sam appeared, trotting quickly and breathing hard;his heavy pack was hoisted high on his shoulders, and he had put on his head a tall shapeless felt bag, which he called a hat.

Will this suffice ?


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 4, 2004)

Yes. Well done.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 4, 2004)

whew ! it did me good though, it's been a while since I have read the early chapters so carefully, thanks Inder 


What were the contents of Lobelia's will ?


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 4, 2004)

Didn't she leave Bagend to Frodo?


----------



## Niniel (Jan 5, 2004)

'she had left all that remained of her money and of Lotho's for him (Frodo) to use in helping hobbits made homeless by the troubles.' 

Who was the grandfather of Castamir?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 5, 2004)

Niniel said:


> Who was the grandfather of Castamir?




Calimehtar


Describe how Goldberry was clothed ?


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 11, 2004)

Goldberry wears a gown of green shot with silver, and a gold belt in the shape of flag-lilies set with the blue of forget-me-nots.

Will this do?


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 12, 2004)

Just post one Elb.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 12, 2004)

Flammifer said:


> Goldberry wears a gown of green shot with silver, and a gold belt in the shape of flag-lilies set with the blue of forget-me-nots.
> 
> Will this do?




it will indeed, go ahead now


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 12, 2004)

...
...

Úlairi equë: "Elbereth, mi essëo ilyë aina, metta nwalmëva!!!" 

TRANSLATION: Elbereth, in the name of all holy, end my torment!!!


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 12, 2004)

Hmm......here we go......what creature *other than Gollum* does Frodo say he pities?


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 12, 2004)

I will take a guess (as I can't be bothered finding it). Bill Ferny or Bill the Pony.


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 12, 2004)

Nope neither of those guesses are correct, sorry!


----------



## Starflower (Jan 12, 2004)

Saruman

It is in the Scouring of the Shire : "No, Sam!" said Frodo. "Do not kill him even now. For he has not hurt me. And in any case I do not wish him to be slain in this evil mood. He was great once, of a noble kind that we should not dare to raise our hands against. He is fallen, and his cure is beyond us;
but I would still spare him, in the hope that he may find it.'"



waht were the Towers of the Teeth,and why were they built ?


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 12, 2004)

> _The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King: Book VI: Chapter I: The Tower of Cirith Ungol_
> *"It was indeed one of the works of Gondor long ago, an eastern outpost of the defences of Ithilien, after the Last Alliance, Men of Westernesse kept watch on the evil land of Sauron where his creatures still lurked.
> 
> But as with Narchost and Carchost, the Towers of the Teeth, so here too the vigilance had failed, and treachery had yielded up the Tower to the Lord of the Ringwraiths, and now for long years it had been held by evil things."*



So, they are Towers built by the people of Gondor, after the war of the Last Alliance, probably in the rule of Meneldil or his son Kemendur. It may have been Ostoher (as he re-built Minas Anor). Who knows?

Ummmm...

What were the _minuial_ and _aduial_???


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 12, 2004)

*Ahem* Starflower! Your answer was not correct!



Flammifer said:


> Hmm......here we go......what creature other than Gollum does Frodo *say* he pities?



Frodo doesn't actually *say* he pities Saruman, he just implies it (albeit extremely obviously).


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 12, 2004)

Well, I think we can give it to her Flammifer.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 12, 2004)

well if Flamm accepts my answer... here is my answer to Ulairi's question :
_minuial_ and _aduial_ are dawn and dusk respectively.


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 12, 2004)

Starflower said:


> well if Flamm accepts my answer... here is my answer to Ulairi's question :
> _minuial_ and _aduial_ are dawn and dusk respectively.



Wow, and I thought that might have a chance of stumping you!  All yours, ask away!


----------



## Starflower (Jan 12, 2004)

thank you 

How did the people of the Marish differ from the inhabitants of Hobbiton and Bywater ?


----------



## grendel (Jan 12, 2004)

From FotR, Prologue: "They [the inhabitants of the Marish down by the Brandywine] were well known to be Stoors in a large part of their blood, as indeed was shown by the down that many grew on their chins. No Harfoot or Fallohide had any trace of a beard."

So, my answer would be: they grew beards.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 12, 2004)

yes -and no. There is another aspect in which they differed as well


----------



## grendel (Jan 12, 2004)

Is it that they tended to build houses, rather than live in holes?


----------



## Bethelarien (Jan 12, 2004)

The Stoors knew watercraft and weren't afraid of the water as the inhabitants of Bywater and Hobbiton were.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 13, 2004)

I give it to Grendel because this quote was the source of my info : The Maggots, and the Puddifoots of Stock, and most of the inhabitants of the Marish, were house-dwellers (FoTR, Shortcut to Mushrooms)


----------



## grendel (Jan 13, 2004)

well... thanks!

Who was Fimbrethil?


----------



## meneldor (Jan 13, 2004)

wandlimb the lightfooted, treebeards entwife.


----------



## grendel (Jan 13, 2004)

that is correct, meneldor!


----------



## meneldor (Jan 14, 2004)

what trade did hamson gamgee (sams older brother) pursue?


----------



## Bethelarien (Jan 15, 2004)

Hamson joined his uncle (presumably Andwise Roper of Tightfield) as a roper, as per "The Long-father Tree of Master Samwise" located in Appendix C.

Heh heh.

Who is the only dwarf-woman named in the history the Dwarves?


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 15, 2004)

That would be Dís Thráin's daughter.

How many Ainur are mentioned by their "real" names in the LotR (that is, the names such as "Manwë", "Ulmo" or "Eonwë"), and who are they?


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 15, 2004)

Flammifer said:


> That would be Dís Thráin's daughter.
> 
> How many Ainur are mentioned by their "real" names in the LotR (that is, the names such as "Manwë", "Ulmo" or "Eonwë"), and who are they?



Olórin is mentioned in _The Two Towers_, and he is obviously Gandalf/Mithrandir/Incánus/Tharkûn. Oromë too, is given a mention. He is one of the Aratar i.e. the Valar. Varda is also mentioned, she is the Queen of the Aratar and the spouse of Manwë Súlimo. That is all the Ainur mentioned in LoTR with their "real" names. However, one may consider Ungoliant (who is given a mention, althought I wouldn't consider this to be her "real" name), and Sauron also is mentioned, but Sauron isn't his real name either. Who would originally call a divine being 'The Abhorred' and 'Spider-'??? So, the real names mentioned would indeed be counted as 3, but, counting Sauron and Ungoliant, we could say that there are five mentioned.

Presuming that I answered correctly, who were the _Tumbaletaurëa_???


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 15, 2004)

Yes, very good Úlairi. I was looking for Varda, Oromë and Olórin. Let's not get into the Ungoliant issue though, alright! 

As for your question, I have no idea.


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 15, 2004)

Flammifer said:


> Yes, very good Úlairi. I was looking for Varda, Oromë and Olórin. Let's not get into the Ungoliant issue though, alright!



No, a good idea. 



Flammifer said:


> As for your question, I have no idea.



Ah! Finally a question that can stump someone. It is so hard to find them in LoTR with a big index, that's how I found all the names of the Ainur.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 15, 2004)

who were the Tumbaletaurëa???

youre asking *who* were the who were the Tumbaletaurëa???

it is a word in Entish, that Treebeard is saying , as in :Taurelilómëa-tumbalemorna Tumbaletaurëa Lómeanor which means Forestmanyshadowed-deepvalleyblack Deepvalleyforested Gloomyland. Tumbaletaurëa thus means 'Deepvalleyforested' , and that is not a person....

just had a thought, Treebeard here is talking about Fangorn, so in a sense one could say that he is talking about himself too.... is that what you were getting at ?


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 15, 2004)

Starflower said:


> who were the Tumbaletaurëa???
> 
> youre asking *who* were the who were the Tumbaletaurëa???
> 
> ...



No. The _Tumbaletaurëa_ were the deep dales of the forest of Fangorn, but, close enough.  I mean, they were _olvar_ in a sense, hence the denotation of 'who'?


----------



## Starflower (Jan 15, 2004)

you have a very curious mind, it twists and turns things so that they come out all strange and difficult for us mere mortals to decipher.. 


anyway here is my effort : What is Irensaga ?


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 15, 2004)

Starflower said:


> you have a very curious mind, it twists and turns things so that they come out all strange and difficult for us mere mortals to decipher..



Thanks, I think...



Starflower said:


> anyway here is my effort : What is Irensaga ?



Oooh, toughie. Basically, it is a mountain range. Can't be bothered giving geographical location.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 15, 2004)

well you are gonna have to, you can't just say 'it's a mountain range', it could mean you don't know what it is... so dig up your books and tell me where it is 

please

thank you


kindly


----------



## meneldor (Jan 15, 2004)

irensaga is a peak in the white mountains


----------



## Starflower (Jan 15, 2004)

indeed it is meneldor ! you can go ahead and post a question


----------



## meneldor (Jan 15, 2004)

He was the royal minstrel of King Theoden whose last song told of his glorious death upon the Fields of Pelennor.


----------



## grendel (Jan 15, 2004)

"Then the Riders of the King's House upon white horses rode round about the barrow and sang together a song of Theoden Thengel's son that Gleowine his minstrel made, and he made no other song after."


Who or what was Orald?


----------



## meneldor (Jan 15, 2004)

why none other than our favorite enigma Tom Bombadil!!


----------



## meneldor (Jan 15, 2004)

Name the two hobbit brothers who founded the shire.


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 15, 2004)

The Fallohide brothers, Marcho and Blanco with the permission of the High King of Fornost at the time. The High King of Fornost would have indeed been the 16th King, Malvegil, who gave Marcho and Blanco permission to establish the Shire.


----------



## meneldor (Jan 15, 2004)

that would be correct


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 15, 2004)

Who dwells in Erech?


----------



## Bethelarien (Jan 15, 2004)

The army of the dead. They were summoned to the Stone of Erech by Aragorn.


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 15, 2004)

Your turn.


----------



## Bethelarien (Jan 15, 2004)

Who was Thorongil, and how old was he at Frodo's birth?


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 16, 2004)

That's two questions.  

(1) Thorongil was indeed Aragorn son of Arathorn II. 
(2) He was 37 years old.


----------



## Bethelarien (Jan 16, 2004)

LOL, you got the answers right, go ahead.

And it's not two questions, it's a compound question!


----------



## Flammifer (Jan 19, 2004)

Come on, Úlairi! Post a question!


----------



## Manwe (Jan 26, 2004)

Enough  , I'll go!  

Name the Outlands captains who brought troops to aid Minas Tirith before the siege


----------



## Starflower (Jan 27, 2004)

Forlong of Lossarnach
Duinhir of Morthond
Golangil of Langstrand
Imrahil of Dol Amroth


----------



## Manwe (Jan 28, 2004)

Not exactly what I was looking for but then again I only posted to get the thread started again hmmmm....
Your turn  


> Golangil of Langstrand


He wasnt even on my list but it doesnt matter


----------



## Starflower (Jan 28, 2004)

what were you looking for then ?

but i'll ask..

Who was Ingol ?


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 28, 2004)

Ingold was a man of Gondor who was in charge of the northern part of the Rammas Echor.


----------



## Starflower (Jan 28, 2004)

correct 
go ahead Indy


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 28, 2004)

Whose name interprets as 'high-shout' (commanding/commander?) and where does that person reside and what is their 'job' when we encounter them?


----------



## Manwe (Feb 16, 2004)

Could ya give us a hint, Indy, otherwise this question might float around forever


----------



## Starflower (Feb 16, 2004)

maybe we should set up a thread for Indy questions only..so us less knowledgeable could get on with the game.....


----------



## Niniel (Feb 17, 2004)

I was thinking it would be someone of Rohan, I don't know why... but I can't find anyone... am I close?


----------



## meneldor (Feb 18, 2004)

i have throughly looked through all my material and books and cannot find this one!!


----------



## Manwe (Feb 20, 2004)

In the words of an unwanted Australian politician 'Please Explain'


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 30, 2004)

Is it Iorlas?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's another guess:

Targon who works in the storehouse and buttery for the Guard in Minas Tirith.


----------



## Starflower (Mar 31, 2004)

lol good guess starbrow... 
as Inder hasn't shown his face here in a long time, i think we should just ignore this and start again.. what do you guys think ?


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry, I was on holiday and so I forgot about this thread.

And starbrow-you've cracked it is Targon (Tar=high gon=shout i.e. Fingon 'hair-shout') you could argue that Turgon (the Ñoldorin king of Gondolin, some stewards were also named Turgon) is the correct version ('master-shout') but as Tolkien tells us in the 'Shibboleth of Fëanor', "but this did not matter since old Sindarin names had by the time become frequently become obscured by sound-changes and were taken as names and not analysed, granted he was talking about discrepancies between the Quenya-Sindarin translations of names. But, given the fact that I'm not an expert on the syntaxical make-up and juxtaposition of Elvish words, I can only interpret the two words "high" and "shout" as being high-shout or commander etc. Any contradicitions between say Turgon and Targon may be be explained by the imperfect Sindarin of the Gondorians in the late T.A when westron became the primary vernacular and Sindar became the language of nobles and aristocrats.


----------



## meneldor (Mar 31, 2004)

Outstanding!!!


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm pretty surprised that I got it. I just wanted to get the thread going again. 

Here's a question for us mortals that I think is easier than an "Indy-level" one.

Describe what the ram that broke the gates of Minas Tirith looked like.


----------



## Kahmûl (Apr 1, 2004)

The ram looked like a giant wolf? I think!


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes, you're correct.

You're turn to ask a question.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 19, 2004)

Well...I will ask another question instead. 

How was Anárion slain?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 20, 2004)

Now I know. He was killed by a stone cast from Barad-dur. 

I'm too tired to think of a question tonight. I should have one by tomorrow.


----------



## Anárion (Apr 20, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> Well...I will ask another question instead.
> 
> How was Anárion slain?



Nonesense! Anárion was never slain...he escaped and uh, went to the Undying Lands to live happily ever after.


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 20, 2004)

How many were killed in Bree during the winter of 3019?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 22, 2004)

Was it three men and two hobbits?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 22, 2004)

Yes, it was.

Go ahead with your question, Indy, though I'm fearful it will be one of your terribly hard ones.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 23, 2004)

Why was Frodo so shocked when he heard the heavy-handed and his companion speak?


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 25, 2004)

Can you first tell us who or what the "heavy-handed" refers to?


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm guessing that that is part of the question, so I would think no.


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 29, 2004)

Nope, sorry.

Could give you a clue though;

he share's the same name as an Elf of Doriath.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 30, 2004)

Oh, you mean Mablung... but I don't remember why he was shocked... maybe because he thought they were Elves?


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 30, 2004)

Nope, sorry....try again.


----------



## grendel (Apr 30, 2004)

Because they spoke in Elven-tongue, or something very near.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 1, 2004)

Correct. It was Sindarin, since that was the main vernacular of the Gondorian aristocracy and others, or at least the main Elven tongue used amongst the Gondorians. Of course Westron had gradually over-taken it as the main tongue in Gondor.

Quenya, as a language was pretty much "extinct" or at least it was not used as much as before. Sindarin was used in Gondor and her fiefs, as well as in Lorien, Mithlond and Rivendell. The Sindarin used in Gondor and Lorien were variations on Sindarin.

Though, of course,. I may be wrong, it may be Quenya, not having the books with me I cannot check, though I am very sure it was Sindarin, or a form of it. 

Anyway, you're up...


----------



## grendel (May 1, 2004)

How long did it take Boromir to travel from Gondor to Rivendell?


----------



## Inderjit S (May 1, 2004)

One hundred and ten days.

When did Shadowfax return back to Rohan after Gandlaf dismissed him. And where and why did he dismiss him?


----------



## Manwe (May 2, 2004)

Is that a trick question?
As far as I knew Shadowfax passed over the Sea with Gandalf
Or are you talking about a time before that?


----------



## Inderjit S (May 2, 2004)

As far as I know, Gandalf only "dismissed" him once. When Gandalf left for Aman he had been given the horse by Theoden.


----------



## Aulë (May 2, 2004)

Gandalf dismissed Shadowfax in the Ettenmoors some time between the 3rd and 17th of October 3018. The reason being that Gandalf could not ride Shadowfax amongst the rocks of the troll-fells.
Shadowfax returned back to Rohan on the 23rd of February 3019 (7 nights before Eomer met Aragorn on the 30th).


----------



## Inderjit S (May 2, 2004)

Correct, you are up.


----------



## Beorn (May 2, 2004)

I'm going to split this thread up into 1000 post threads, so it's gonna be closed for the next half hour or so....

- Mike


EDIT: Done.
Part 1: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=15681
Part 2: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?threadid=15683


----------



## Inderjit S (May 4, 2004)

Can this be stickied please?

And Aule you are up...


----------



## Aulë (May 4, 2004)

According to Legolas, who rode like a swan?


----------



## Starflower (May 4, 2004)

it's Amroth , in the song about Amroth and Nimrodel


----------



## Aulë (May 4, 2004)

Yep, you're up.


----------



## Starflower (May 4, 2004)

after Theodred's death who was the Second Marshal of Mark ?


----------



## Aulë (May 4, 2004)

No one. 

Elfhelm replaced Theodred in a sense, but he was never given that title. After the War of the Ring, Elfhelm was given the title of Marshal of the East-mark.


----------



## Starflower (May 5, 2004)

of course it is 
go ahead Aule, think of a question for us


----------



## Aulë (May 5, 2004)

What were Earendil's two ships made of?
(Yes, the answer is in LotR)


----------



## Inderjit S (May 5, 2004)

Is the answer you're looking for timber for the "first ship" and his second ship was made of mithril and Elven glass?


----------



## Aulë (May 5, 2004)

Yep- that's right.
You're up.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 5, 2004)

Who was the first thain of the Shire?


----------



## grendel (May 5, 2004)

The first Shire-thain was one Bucca of the Marish, from whom the Oldbucks claimed descent.


----------



## Inderjit S (May 6, 2004)

Correct. You are up, Grendel.


----------



## grendel (May 6, 2004)

What is _crebain_, and where might it be found?


----------



## Starbrow (May 6, 2004)

Aren't crebain black crows from Dunland?


----------



## grendel (May 7, 2004)

Correct! Actually, according to Aragorn, they were native to Dunland and Fangorn.

You're up, Starbrow...


----------



## Starbrow (May 8, 2004)

What are the Mearas?


----------



## eman (May 9, 2004)

a race of horses that shadowfox is in


----------



## Starbrow (May 9, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum, eman. 
You're right. Shadowfax is referred to as a chief of the Lords of Horses.

You can ask a question now.


----------



## Starbrow (May 28, 2004)

It appears that eman is not going to ask a question, so I'll ask another if no one objects.

How big is the Shire?


----------



## grendel (May 30, 2004)

The prologue to FotR describes it as: "forty leagues it stretched from the Fox Downs to the Brandywine Bridge; and fifty from the western moors to the marshes in the south." A league is about three miles, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Starbrow (May 31, 2004)

Very good answer Grendel.
You may ask the next question.


----------



## grendel (May 31, 2004)

Of what was Earendil's bow made? (and yes, this does appear in LotR)


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 5, 2004)

It was made of dragon-horn.

To whom did Tolkien send chapters of TTT while he was writing it?


----------



## Manwe (Jun 7, 2004)

Im just guessing
C.S Lewis


----------



## Niniel (Jun 7, 2004)

His son Christopher.
What is the name of Farmer Maggott's land?


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Jun 7, 2004)

Bamfurlong.

How is Frodo related to Fatty?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 8, 2004)

Fatty was Frodo's distant cousin. Gerontius, The Old Took was Frodo's great-grandfather and Fatty's great-great-grandfather.

Which character's (alive during the WotR) father shared his name with a tower?


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Jun 8, 2004)

Rog said:


> Which character's (alive during the WotR) father shared his name with a tower?



That "alive during the WotR" bit in brackets has thrown me somewhat . . . 

If you mean that the _character_ was alive during the WotR, then I would have to say that the character in question is Denethor, whose father, Ecthelion, shares his name with a Tower (the White Tower). 

If you mean that the _character's father_ was alive during the WotR, I'll have to continue investigating the matter.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 8, 2004)

Arthur_Vandelay said:


> That "alive during the WotR" bit in brackets has thrown me somewhat . . .
> 
> If you mean that the _character_ was alive during the WotR, then I would have to say that the character in question is Denethor, whose father, Ecthelion, shares his name with a Tower (the White Tower).
> 
> If you mean that the _character's father_ was alive during the WotR, I'll have to continue investigating the matter.


Yep- the answer was Denethor, whos father was Ecthelion- of whom shared his name with the Tower of Ecthelion in Minas Tirith.

You're up.


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Jun 8, 2004)

Which of Rohan's kings is not remembered with praise?


----------



## Aulë (Jun 21, 2004)

Fengel: The third son and fourth child of Folcwine. He was greedy of food and of gold, and at strife with his marshals, and with his children.

What was the Cirth rearranged and developed into?


----------



## jamie (Jun 29, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> *laughs manically as he hijacks the LoTR Quiz thread with his pedantic and excruciatingly difficult questions*
> 
> O.K-Who is the faithful servant of Frodo?  (Joke!)
> 
> ...


Meriadoc Brandybuck


----------



## Inderjit S (Jun 29, 2004)

That question is long answered. (I think!)


----------



## Flame of Udûn (Jun 30, 2004)

And it's wrong anyway.


----------



## QueenofGondor (Jul 15, 2004)

*I'd like to know if anyone knows the website to get a 'LOTR' catalog. I've been going crazy trying to find one. Can anyone help me? Thanks. *


----------



## Aulë (Jul 15, 2004)

Maikanare said:


> You lookin for what was called the _Alphabet of Daeron_, the richest and most ordered form of cirth?


Yeah, that'll do.
You're up.


----------



## eowyn57 (Aug 17, 2004)

Maikanare said:


> Give three names that are probably Sindarin adaptions of names in the Silvan tongue.


Elbereth, Lothlorien, Galathilion?


----------



## Inderjit S (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, since no-body seems to want to re-start this quiz, I will have a go.

What is the springle-ring?


----------



## Nanelleth (Sep 8, 2004)

A pretty but vigorous dance performed by Hobbits with bells in their hands.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 9, 2004)

Correct. You are up...


----------



## Nanelleth (Sep 10, 2004)

What nickname did Éomer give to Aragorn?


----------



## Manwe (Sep 11, 2004)

Did he nickname him Wingfoot?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeep that's the right answer Manwe.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 17, 2004)

Well seeing that Manwe is not postimg any question I will post one. What was the name of the necklace that was made by Dwarves for Finrod Felagund?


----------



## Starflower (Sep 17, 2004)

the Nauglarim


When did the Dark Plague take place?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 17, 2004)

I think in 1636 of the Third Age.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 19, 2004)

What's the name of the Fifth Battle of Beleriand?


----------



## Nanelleth (Sep 19, 2004)

The Nirnaeth Arnoediad


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 20, 2004)

That's right. Your turn


----------



## Nanelleth (Sep 20, 2004)

I see someone posted a question recently about the Nauglamír, so I will follow up with a related question:

Who 'appeared as the fairest of all the children of the world' while wearing the Nauglamír.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 21, 2004)

Finrod Felagund?


----------



## Starflower (Sep 21, 2004)

how about Dior


----------



## Nanelleth (Sep 21, 2004)

Dior is correct. Starflower is up.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 22, 2004)

who was Mauhúr ?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 22, 2004)

An Orc (it is not sure if he was an Uruk or an Orc) in the service of Saruman. He was sent to reinforce Ugluk's troop as they returned to Isengard with Merry and Pippin.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 22, 2004)

good good, go ahead then


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 22, 2004)

Which is the Sindarin name for the "Dwarves" ?


----------



## Nanelleth (Sep 22, 2004)

Is it the Naugrim?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 23, 2004)

Yes that's right. It's your turn.


----------



## Nanelleth (Sep 24, 2004)

What was the gardening speciality of Gaffer Gamgee?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 25, 2004)

Tough question. Cannot answer without a look at the books.


----------



## Starflower (Sep 25, 2004)

I wonder if it would be Potatoes, or as Sam would say 'taters' ?


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh my goodness. How didn't I thought it?


----------



## Starflower (Sep 27, 2004)

Shall we wait for Nanelleth? If (s)he doesnt reply by the end of the week I'll post a new one.


----------



## Astaldo (Sep 27, 2004)

OI do not have any problem. We will wait until the end of the week and then you can post one new.


----------



## Nanelleth (Oct 2, 2004)

I am sorry, I have been out of town and forgot to post to tell everyone to proceed without me. 

Starflower, or course, has the right answer. His specialty was in the growing of roots, _especially_ 'taters.


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 2, 2004)

So that leaves you Starflower to post your riddle.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 4, 2004)

here we go:

what bits of camping gear did Sam carry with him all the way to Mordor?


----------



## Flammifer (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey guys!  Wow I haven't posted here in about 7 months (mainly due to excessive amounts of schoolwork)!

Anyway, I'm on holidays now and I'll try to get back in the swing...

So, to the task at hand - I seem to remember a passage about how Sam brought along some small, forgotten things of Frodo's that Sam could produce in triumph when his master called for them.

I'm pretty sure that these items were pots and pans for cooking and the like. There's probably a more specific passage in one of the Mordor chapters, but I can't be bothered find it. Will this do?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 4, 2004)

Hello Flammifer! nice to see you back. 

i was hoping that someone would bother and look up the specific answer...
so no, it won't do


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 4, 2004)

Sam had some food, a water bottle, the elven rope, and his cooking-gear, which he threw into a fissure in Mordor.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 5, 2004)

that's true.. but the answer i'm looking for is a descriptiobn of something specific, found in the book. 
so no points


----------



## King Aragorn (Oct 5, 2004)

> Sam did likewise, and put aside his orc-gear; and he took out all the things in his pack. Somehow each of them had become dear to him, if only because he had borne then so far with so much toil. Hardest of all it was to part with was his cooking-gear. Thear welled in his eyes at the thought of casting it away. ... With that he carried all the gear away to one of the many gaping fissures that scored the land and threw them in. The clatter of his precious pans as they fell down into the dark was like a death-knell to his heart. He came back to Frodo, and then of his elven-rope he cut a short piece to serve his master as a girdle and bind the grey cloak close about his waist. The rest he carefully coiled and put back in his pack. Beside that he kept only the remnants of their waybread and the water-bottle, and Sting still hanging by his belt; and hidden away in a pocket of his tunic next his breast the phial of Galadriel and the little box that she gave him for his own.



Will that do?


----------



## Starflower (Oct 6, 2004)

no... it's actually a little earlier in the book that we have a more detialed description of what Sam actually carried in his pack.Cooking gear can be a lot of things ...


----------



## Triandra (Oct 23, 2004)

I think I've got it...his chief treasure, his cooking gear, and the little box of salt, good supply of pipeweed,flint and tinder,wollen hose, linen,various belongings that Frodo had forgotten. He didn't have rope with him.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 25, 2004)

There you go, well done Triandra! Your turn to ask a question


----------



## Triandra (Oct 27, 2004)

On what day was Gandalf imprisoned in Orthanc?(exact date)


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 27, 2004)

10th of July 3018 Third Age


----------



## Triandra (Oct 27, 2004)

Right...Okay...your turn...


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 27, 2004)

Since we started with dates here's mine. When was Eregion founded and from whom?


----------



## Triandra (Oct 28, 2004)

Year 750 of the Second Age, and it was founded by the Nolder???


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 31, 2004)

Yes Triandra you are right. Sorry for my delay. I was not at home.


----------



## Triandra (Nov 1, 2004)

Okay...easy one, in what year did Celebrian leave for the Blessed Realm?


----------



## King Aragorn (Nov 1, 2004)

2510 of the Third Age


----------



## Triandra (Nov 2, 2004)

Correct! Your turn...


----------



## King Aragorn (Nov 2, 2004)

Who was the last king at Fornost, and what words did he speak?


----------



## Triandra (Nov 3, 2004)

Was it Arvedui? and did he say..._ "This is a thing worth beyond your reckoning. For its ancientry alone. It has no power, save the esteem in which those hold it who love my house. It will not help you, but if you are ever in need, my kin will ransom it with greatest store of all that you desire."_

I believe he was talking to the chief of the Lossoth, and he gave him his ring.


----------



## King Aragorn (Nov 3, 2004)

oops, I phrased my question wrong...


----------



## Triandra (Nov 4, 2004)

What was it supposed to be?


----------



## King Aragorn (Nov 4, 2004)

I'll just change it to basically the last part, and give the first part.

What words did Malbeth the Seer speak?


----------



## Starflower (Nov 5, 2004)

these are the words of Malbeth the Seer :

"Arvedui you shall call him, for he will be the last in Arthedain. Though a choice will come to the Dúnedain, and if they take the one that seems less hopeful, then your son will change his name and become king of a great realm. If not, then much sorrow and many lives of men shall pass, until the Dúnedain arise and are united again."


----------



## King Aragorn (Nov 5, 2004)

nope. not the ones I'm looking for


----------



## Starflower (Nov 5, 2004)

Are you looking for this ?

"Thus spoke Malbeth the Seer, in the days of Arvedui, last king at
Fornost,' said Aragorn:
Over the land there lies a long shadow,
westward reaching wings of darkness.
The Tower trembles; to the tombs of kings
doom approaches. The Dead awaken;
for the hour is come for the oathbreakers;
at the Stone of Erech they shall stand again
and hear there a horn in the hills ringing.
Whose shall the horn be? Who shall call them
from the prey twilight, the forgotten people?
The heir of him to whom the oath they swore.
From the North shall he come, need shall drive him:
he shall pass the Door to the Paths of the Dead. "


----------



## Miss Rainbow (Nov 5, 2004)

May I put one in too, Please?-Thank you.

OK, how many Nazgul Riders are seen chasing Arwen and Frodo on horseback in Fellowship, and also, can anyone guess the exact order that the nine companions were organized after they left Rivendell?-You know; who was following who?


----------



## Starflower (Nov 5, 2004)

Dear Miss Rainbow, you might want to wait for the proper order fo things, ie when someone answers correctly to the previous persons' question, they get to answer one in turn. If you wait for the next question, answer it correctly then you can have your go


----------



## King Aragorn (Nov 5, 2004)

Starflower got it. Starflower, it's your turn.


----------



## Starflower (Nov 8, 2004)

what was another name for the Falls of the Sirannon?


----------



## Feorran (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, mind if I join? 

Is the answer you are looking for the literal translation? If so, here's my guess: Gate Stream
~Feorran


----------



## Starflower (Nov 8, 2004)

Welcome Feorran

the answer i am looking for is not Gate Stream though...


----------



## King Aragorn (Nov 8, 2004)

I think I know, but I'll wait for others to guess before me.


----------



## Feorran (Nov 8, 2004)

How about the Stair Falls?


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 8, 2004)

I would also say Gate Stream but since that is not the answer


----------



## Starflower (Nov 9, 2004)

The Stair Falls is the correct answer. Feorran, your turn


----------



## King Aragorn (Nov 9, 2004)

So, I was right, but I wanted to give someone else a chance.


----------



## Feorran (Nov 9, 2004)

Wonderful. Thanks to King Aragorn for the chance.

Alright, this shouldn't be too hard...

:Name the year that Eärnur became king of Gondor:
Have fun, ~Feorran


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 9, 2004)

Earnur the 33rd King of Gondor, ruled for 7 years from 2043 TA to 2050 TA. He was the last King before the Stewards.


----------



## Feorran (Nov 9, 2004)

Told you it was easy.

Astaldo, You are up.
~Feorran


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 9, 2004)

Who was the 5th Steward of Gondor?


----------



## Feorran (Nov 9, 2004)

That would be Hurin I, indeed?

~Feorran


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 10, 2004)

Muble, muble. You are right.


----------



## Feorran (Nov 10, 2004)

What wound eventually killed Borimir I ?~Feorran


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 10, 2004)

I know the answer but I will give the chance for some others to answer. If no-one does I will answer it.


----------



## Triandra (Nov 10, 2004)

Boromir the First. that would be, right? If that is the case then it would be a Morgul-wound that he had recieved that killed him, because he died twelve years after his father did.


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 10, 2004)

You're right Triandra.


----------



## Triandra (Nov 10, 2004)

Yay!!! Okay...What was the name of Amroth's lover, of whom Legolas sang about?


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 10, 2004)

Nimrodel? Too short message.  I hope it's okay now.


----------



## Triandra (Nov 10, 2004)

You're right. That means it's your turn.


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 11, 2004)

Name the 26th Thain of the Shire.


----------



## King Aragorn (Nov 11, 2004)

I don't know if this is right, but I'll make a guess.

Pippin


----------



## Starflower (Nov 11, 2004)

Gerontius 'the Old Took' was the 26th thain 



How many gates were there in the Hedge ?


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 11, 2004)

Starflower you are right, but I don't know the answer to your question  


BTW Pippin was the 32nd Thain of the Shire.


----------



## Triandra (Nov 12, 2004)

Let me guess...two? The North Gate, and the one that Merry took them through? There are probably more than that however...


----------



## Starflower (Nov 15, 2004)

Triandra, that is a close guess, but not there yet. Try again


----------



## King Aragorn (Nov 15, 2004)

three? Just a random guess basically.


----------



## Triandra (Nov 15, 2004)

He says three...I'm going with four? He's probably right though.


----------



## King Aragorn (Nov 15, 2004)

triandra, I'm not a "he."  

I just said a random guess. Not sure if it's right though...


----------



## Starflower (Nov 16, 2004)

actually, i was wrong. the answer is two, the North Gate and the Brandybuck's private gate, so *Triandra * was right all along... I stand corrected


----------



## Aulë (Nov 16, 2004)

Starflower said:


> actually, i was wrong. the answer is two, the North Gate and the Brandybuck's private gate, so *Triandra *was right all along... I stand corrected


Was it specifically said that there were only two gates?
Or were they the only two that were mentioned? There may have been one down at Haysend, since the Hobbits of Haysend communicated with Bombadil (as seen in one of TB's poem's- although they _do _seem a rather violent bunch ).


----------



## Starflower (Nov 16, 2004)

Well, the North-Gate is the only gate mentioned anywhere, and then of course the 'private' gate that the Brandybucks used to come and go


----------



## Triandra (Nov 16, 2004)

So, in going with what Starflower said, this is my question...

In the days of which King did the plague enter the Northern Kingdoms?


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 16, 2004)

King Telemnar?


----------



## Triandra (Nov 17, 2004)

Sorry...try again. 

This may or may not help, but it starts with an 'A'.


----------



## Ingwë (Nov 21, 2004)

I think he was Earendur.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 21, 2004)

Which one Dreadlord?

Earendur,the younger brother of Tar-Elendil ,or Earendur,the brother of Lindorie?In both cases it seems to me that your answer is wrong,because they both lived in II age.

If I am not wrong ,of course.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 21, 2004)

The only name with A,which comes to my mind is Arvedui


----------



## Triandra (Nov 22, 2004)

Do you guys give up?


----------



## Starflower (Nov 23, 2004)

we're not going to give up yet 

Arvegil ?


----------



## Manwe (Nov 23, 2004)

Is it Amlaith?


----------



## Triandra (Nov 23, 2004)

Ummm...you're getting pretty close Starflower.


----------



## Manwe (Nov 24, 2004)

Could it be Argeleb II?


----------



## Starflower (Nov 24, 2004)

well in my book it says that the Great Plague came to Eriador during the time of Arvegil, but maybe you are after his son, Arveleg II ?


----------



## Triandra (Nov 24, 2004)

In the book that I have, it says that the plague came into Eriador in the days of Argeleb II, so Manwe would be right.


----------



## Manwe (Nov 25, 2004)

Thankyou, thankyou. I don't know why I said Amlaith. I just scanned through a book I had and it was there so I took a stupid guess. Anyway enough of me demonstrating my inferiority, heres my question.

This is just a random question I found in a Tolkien quiz book:Which Hobbit was killed (and possibly eaten) by Wormtongue? I don't know if this is an obvious question as I have not read the books for a long time...too long


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 25, 2004)

Unfortunately I don't remember this. In fact I don't remember Wormtongue killing and eating any Hobbit at all. When someone finds the answer can you tell me where you found it?


----------



## Starflower (Nov 25, 2004)

Wormtongue NEVER killed or ate anyone in any of the books, especially not a hobbit. 
so, Manwe, maybe find another question that has a valid answer in one of the books


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah maybe you should put another question. And tell us where did you find this.


----------



## Triandra (Nov 25, 2004)

Actually, I'm going to have to side with Manwe on this one. I read the question and it sounded familiar, so I went looking through the book.

This is what I found:



> Wormtongue halted and looked back at him, half prepared to stay. Saruman turned. 'No evil?' he cackled. 'Oh no! Even when he sneaks out at night it is only to look at the stars. But did I hear someone ask where poor Lotho is hiding? You know, don't you, Worm? Will you tell them?'
> 
> Wormtongue cowered down and whimpered: 'No, no!'
> 
> ...


'_The Scouring of the Shire, the Return of the King,_'

So it is a valid question, and that would be your answer.


----------



## Astaldo (Nov 25, 2004)

Oooop I didn't remember that at all  . Sorry Manwe


----------



## Manwe (Nov 26, 2004)

That would be correct Triandra. It says in my quiz book that Wormtongue killed and possibly ate Lotho. Good work Wormtongue


----------



## Triandra (Nov 26, 2004)

By what paths did Aragorn, Legolas, Gimli, the sons of Elrond, and the Dunedain come to the Stone of Erech?


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 26, 2004)

Would that be the Paths of the Dead out of Dunharrow?


----------



## Triandra (Nov 29, 2004)

Yup!! Your turn!


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 29, 2004)

The next question is:
What is Tom Bombadil the master of?
I'm looking for something mentioned specifically in LOTR.


----------



## Manwe (Nov 30, 2004)

He is the Master of wood, water, and hill.


----------



## Starbrow (Nov 30, 2004)

Very good. You are correct. Now it's time for your question.


----------



## Manwe (Dec 1, 2004)

Only took three hours to answer that one!

See how quickly you can get this, What happened to the three Elven Rings when the Ruling Ring was destroyed, what happened to what they had created?


----------



## MOwens143B (Dec 2, 2004)

Every thing the elven rings created died or were destroyed.


----------



## Triandra (Dec 2, 2004)

For the first part of the question about the elven-rings: about what happened to the Elven Rings when the Ruling Ring was destroyed is that that thier power died, and they left Middle-earth with the people who wore them: Nenya, with Galadriel, Vilya, the mightiest of the three, with Elrond, and Narya, with Gandalf. 


If that part of the question is correct, then MOwens can ask the next question.


----------



## Manwe (Dec 2, 2004)

Go ahead MOwens


----------



## Astaldo (Dec 6, 2004)

Where is MOwens?


----------



## Triandra (Dec 6, 2004)

Hmmm..don't know...should we just go on then? or wait until she posts?


----------



## Astaldo (Dec 7, 2004)

I suppose you could post Triandra as the second one who found the right answer.


----------



## Triandra (Dec 8, 2004)

Okay then...

Which king of Gondor took the name of ' Hyarmendacil', meaning 'South-victor'?


----------



## Astaldo (Dec 9, 2004)

I believe he was Ciryaher.


----------



## Triandra (Dec 9, 2004)

Heehee! You're right! Question, please!!


----------



## Astaldo (Dec 11, 2004)

What was the name given to Irmo and Namo meaning Lord of Spirits?


----------



## Niniel (Dec 11, 2004)

Lórien and Mandos?


----------



## Astaldo (Dec 11, 2004)

No there is a specific name that means Lords of Spirits. It is one for both Irmo and Namo.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 13, 2004)

the Feanturi ?


----------



## Astaldo (Dec 13, 2004)

That's right Starflower, Your turn.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 13, 2004)

thank you 

Please show all the connections via which Frodo's Aunt Dora was related to Merry & Pippin. (connections= e.g. married X, whose brother was Y, whose son was Z, who was the cousin of W)
Good hunting!


----------



## Triandra (Dec 13, 2004)

Okay, here goes...

Frod's aunt Dora was the cousin of Adalgrim Took, who had a son named Paladin II, who had a son named Peregrin(pippin) and Paladin had a sister named Esmeralda who married Saradoc Brandybuck, who had a son named Meriadoc(Merry)
That's the best I could do.


----------



## Starflower (Dec 14, 2004)

that is very good Triandra! 
go ahead


----------



## Triandra (Dec 14, 2004)

Hmmm....let's see...

Who was the 9th king of Rohan?


----------



## grendel (Dec 16, 2004)

Was it Helm Hammerhand?


----------



## Triandra (Dec 16, 2004)

Yup...it was Helm Hammerhand...the one who was besieged in the Hornburg for five months in winter and who froze to death, and who Helm's Deep was named after. Your turn.


----------



## grendel (Dec 17, 2004)

Who was to look after the Gaffer, after Sam moved into Bag End with Frodo?


----------



## Triandra (Dec 17, 2004)

Ummm..was it Widow Rumble?


----------



## grendel (Dec 18, 2004)

Yes!! You are correct, Triandra, and it's your turn for a question.


----------



## Triandra (Jan 3, 2005)

Hmmm...I don't have my book with me anymore, but here goes...

How far apart in age were Arwen and her brothers?


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 14, 2005)

Arwen was born in III 241; Her brothers were born in III 130


----------



## eledhel11 (Jan 25, 2005)

Greetings, fellow insane ringies! May I join in your trivia contest thingy? I don't know how often I can post, but I have one for anyone who wants to try. This is especially for a friend of mine who has gone insane for a certain Gondorian. Faramir tells Frodo that he has an elvish air, and later he is told that he has an air of his own, of a different sort. Who tells him this, and what kind of "air" is he said to have? I like this sort of thing, and do it often with those others here like me. Namarie, mellyn!


----------



## Ingwë (Jan 25, 2005)

Why not. But Trianda didn`t told me if my answer is correct...


----------



## Manwe (Jan 25, 2005)

Sam says that Faramir has an air that reminds him of Gandalf and of wizards. Faramir takes this to be an air of Numenor. Correct?


----------



## Manwe (Jan 28, 2005)

I'll just go ahead and post anyway.

Who would not even trick an orc?


----------



## eledhel11 (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, your right, Manwe. And isn't this kinda obvious after my last post? Faramir tells Frodo that. I don't have my book with me at the moment (Aaaaaargh), but I believe it is something to the general effect of: "I would not decieve even any orc with a falsehood." Am I close? Unless there was someone else who said something like that? I don't think so.


----------



## Manwe (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes thats correct, I didn't realise how close my question was to yours oh well go ahead then, my son


----------



## Manwe (Feb 2, 2005)

eledhel11 you can post now!!


----------



## eledhel11 (Feb 2, 2005)

Sorry...really Busy Now...someone Else Can Post If They Want To...sorry About The All Caps... Gotta Go!!!!


----------



## Manwe (Feb 3, 2005)

Why don't you post dreadlord seeing you didn't get your chance before


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 3, 2005)

Ok. Who is Béma?


----------



## Manwe (Feb 4, 2005)

I know the answer but I'm so tired of trying to come up with questions that I'll let someone else have this one.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 4, 2005)

it is a name used by the Northmen when they talk about the Vala Orome


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 5, 2005)

Your turn.


----------



## Starflower (Feb 7, 2005)

thank you 

What time of the day was Boromir laid to rest?


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 7, 2005)

Sunset. Maybe?


----------



## Starflower (Feb 8, 2005)

nope, not sunset


----------



## Ingwë (Feb 9, 2005)

OK. Sunrise?


----------



## Starflower (Feb 9, 2005)

nope, not sunrise either


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 9, 2005)

What about the afternoon?


----------



## Starflower (Feb 10, 2005)

there is a specific time of day mentioned, and i'm going to stick to my guns and I want someone to give me the exact answer I'm looking for.

Afternoon is not what I'm looking for


----------



## Aulë (Feb 10, 2005)

How about mid-afternoon?


----------



## Starflower (Feb 10, 2005)

LOL

there you go, mid-afternoon is EXACTLY what i was looking for


----------



## Aulë (Feb 11, 2005)

What was carved onto the blade of Andúril?


----------



## grendel (Feb 12, 2005)

"...on its blade was traced a device of seven stars set between the crescent Moon and the rayed Sun, and about them were written many runes..."


----------



## Manwe (Feb 17, 2005)

That seems the right answer to me so I think you can go ahead grendel.


----------



## Manwe (Feb 21, 2005)

Go on you can post now, come on, coochie coochie cooo


----------



## grendel (Feb 24, 2005)

lol... sorry... you'd think I would have something in mind before I answer the previous question.  

Okay.... what is _lebethron_, and where does it appear in the tale?


----------



## Manwe (Feb 24, 2005)

_Lebethron_ is a tree from Gondor. And it is very prized because of its beauty and the strength of its black wood. It appears twice in LOTR once in the Two Towers when Faramir gives Frodo and Sam staves made from it:


> ...but take these staves...They are made of the fair tree lebethron, beloved of the woodwrights of Gondor, and a virtue has been set upon them of finding and returning.


 And once in the Return of the King:


> ...behind them walked four men in the high helms and armour of the Citadel, and they bore a great casket of black lebethron bound with silver.


----------



## grendel (Feb 25, 2005)

Well done, Manwe... your honor, sir!


----------



## Miss Rainbow (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: LOTR TriviaManwe-Who would not even trick an Orc?*

 Who would not even trick an Orc, you ask, Manwe?-I believe that would be Gollum/Smeagol; is that correct? Thank you.


----------



## Manwe (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm sorry Miss Rainbow that question was already answered and the proper answer was Faramir.

Thank you grendel I shall now post....hehehe

Where were the headquarters Faramir took Frodo and Sam to?


----------



## Aiglos (Feb 28, 2005)

Henneth Anun in Ithilien. The Curtain Falls.


----------



## Helm (Feb 28, 2005)

Who is Helms Deepe named after?


----------



## Manwe (Mar 1, 2005)

That is correct Aiglos, please post. By the way Helm you have to answer the question before you can ask your own.


----------



## Aiglos (Mar 3, 2005)

Gandalf's sword is the legendary Glamdring, originally the sword of King Turgon of Gondolin before he was slain when that city fell.

In The Hobbit, we see it referred to as "Beater" just as Sting is "Biter" but what is the common English translation of the name Glamdring...?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 4, 2005)

I think it's Foehammer.


----------



## Aiglos (Mar 5, 2005)

Yes. That's right! Your turn!


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 5, 2005)

Describe the differences in appearance between Gandalf the White and Saruman.


----------



## Helm (Mar 6, 2005)

Manwe said:


> By the way Helm you have to answer the question before you can ask your own.


Sorry 

I think that Gandalf the White is what Saruman would have been if he had remained good.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes, but I'm looking for more specific information about their appearances.


----------



## Ingwë (Mar 10, 2005)

Well, this is very debatable question. Really _Gandalf the White is what Saruman would have been if he had remained good. _But would we have a hint?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 10, 2005)

To rephrase the question:

If Gandalf the White and Saruman stood side by side, how could you tell them apart?

And the answer is not one looks like Ian McKellen and one looks like Christopher Lee.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 12, 2005)

Well, Saruman's cloak had all colors and Gandalf's was all white.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 14, 2005)

That's a start, Durin's Bane, but I'm looking for more details than that.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 14, 2005)

Well, Saruman's staff was broken so he would have any when standing next to Gandalf. Furthermore, Gandalf has a sword, and his ring...


----------



## Helm (Mar 14, 2005)

...Gangalf has a hat not a hude (that is spelled wrong) like Saruman...


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 14, 2005)

Helm has part of the answer, but not all of it.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 15, 2005)

A blue hat if i'm not mistaking. And didn't he actually wear his grey cloak over his white clothes?


----------



## Helm (Mar 15, 2005)

I thought Gandalf did ware his gray cloak/rags over his white cloths, at lest some of the time. (Yea I know this is the wrong place to say this. )


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 15, 2005)

Helm, very good. That is another part of the answer. There's two more parts of the description I want. Keep looking. 

Durin's Bane, I don't have any knowledge of a blue hat. Can you verify that?


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 16, 2005)

When Gandalf is described for the first time in A Long-Expected Party, he wears "a tall pointed blue hat"... I'd guess that he still wears it...


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 17, 2005)

You're quite right, Durin's Bane. I'm sorry I doubted you. I also noticed that Gandalf is also described as having a white beard in that chapter, but in "The White Rider" he has a grey beard. 

As to the question I asked, I'm looking for more information on how Saruman looked.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 17, 2005)

Ok, Gandalf's beard was grey, right? And Saruman's was white and he also had strips of black around his lips and ears. Saruman also has dark eyes and Gandalf's eyes are bright. And that's the last difference I can think of.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 17, 2005)

Way to go, Durin's Bane. You are correct. 

I guess you get to ask the next question.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 18, 2005)

Here it goes...
After the great deeds took place what could one see in the Palantir of Minas Tirith?


----------



## Helm (Mar 18, 2005)

Two hands (presumably Denethor's) withering in flames, unless their will was strong enough.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 18, 2005)

Quite right, as you allready know. Your turn Helm.


----------



## Helm (Mar 18, 2005)

Who is Shelob's mother?


----------



## grendel (Mar 18, 2005)

She is described in The Two Towers as "last child of Ungoliant..."


----------



## Helm (Mar 19, 2005)

Perfict,your turn.


----------



## grendel (Mar 21, 2005)

Everyone in Middle-Earth seems to have had a name for their sword. What was the name of the blade of Theoden?


----------



## Durin's Bane (Mar 26, 2005)

It was Herugrim.


----------



## grendel (Mar 28, 2005)

That it correct, Mr. Bane... or may we call you Durin's?


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 2, 2005)

Five days...
I will ask: *Which is the most numerous of the three Hobbit-strains?*


----------



## Alatar (Apr 2, 2005)

The Harfoots.
Who commanded the forces of evil during the battle of pelenor after the fall of the witch king?


----------



## Helm (Apr 3, 2005)

If you mean for the West, Prince Imrahil. Or do you mean for Sauron.


----------



## Alatar (Apr 4, 2005)

Sorry! i forgot to mention what side, well eithier will do so Helm your turn.


----------



## Helm (Apr 5, 2005)

Alater, save the question for Sauron's side, 'cuze I don't know it.

Who was the first to call Frodo 'Elf friend'?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 5, 2005)

Gildor? [increases to ten characters]


----------



## Findulias (Apr 7, 2005)

Who is Findulias?


----------



## Alatar (Apr 7, 2005)

Fin, hi welcome to the site.

It's not your turn it is helms.

What we do is whoeever answers a question right gets to ask.

So it is Helms.

Btw She is Ordreths daughter.


----------



## Helm (Apr 8, 2005)

The BlackCaptain answer correcty, so it is his turn


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 11, 2005)

Where, and How, did Balin die?

And please, if you dont know the answer give people time to think before you look it up! It's pointless if you just fast forward to the chapter and look it up.


----------



## Alatar (Apr 12, 2005)

He was shot from behind a stone by an orc whilst looking in the mirormire in dimral dale.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 13, 2005)

Correct. You're up.


----------



## Findulias (Apr 14, 2005)

Alatar said:


> Fin, hi welcome to the site.
> 
> It's not your turn it is helms.
> 
> ...


 
sorry! didn't know the rules, are they posted somewhere?


----------



## Helm (Apr 17, 2005)

I don't know if there poted anywere, but it think thats about the only rule.

P.S. Don't worry about it I did the same not to long ago.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 20, 2005)

K... So is it Alatar's turn?


----------



## Findulias (Apr 24, 2005)

thank-you for your sympathy!


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 25, 2005)

Wouls somebody ask? Findulias, why don't you ask? As I see you want?


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 27, 2005)

No one?

OK, I will ask: *What is Hithlain?*


----------



## Manwe (Apr 28, 2005)

It is the material which is woven by the Elves to make ropes such as the rope Samwise carried.


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 28, 2005)

Yes. It is. Your turn.


----------



## Manwe (Apr 29, 2005)

Who said "it's the job that's never started as takes the longest to finish'


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 29, 2005)

I think it was said by Sam Gamgee's father the Gaffer.  Is it correct?


----------



## Manwe (Apr 30, 2005)

That is correct  . Your turn.


----------



## Ingwë (May 2, 2005)

Hehe. I have read that chapter a week ago 
Here is the question: What is _*The Hill of the Men of Numenor* _?


----------



## Maggot (May 2, 2005)

Amon Sul otherwise known as weathertop. It is said that Elendil looked from the top to see the coming of Gil-Galad's army.


----------



## Ingwë (May 2, 2005)

No, no. This hill is near Gondor, not in Arnor.


----------



## chrysophalax (May 2, 2005)

Amon Hen and Amon Lhaw...the hills of hearing and sight at the head of the Rauros falls.


----------



## Ingwë (May 3, 2005)

Correct . Ask


----------



## chrysophalax (May 3, 2005)

Ok...Which 2 minor characters share the same name?


----------



## Ingwë (May 4, 2005)

Hm, Beren, son of Barahir and Beren, grandson of Faramir?


----------



## chrysophalax (May 4, 2005)

Nope...try again.


----------



## Maggot (May 4, 2005)

Denthor son of Lenwe, he was the leader of the Nandorin elves that dwelt in Ossiriand. The other Denethor is steward of Gondor, Faramir and Boromir's father?


----------



## Inderjit S (May 4, 2005)

There are quite a few! You mean two minor characters in LoTR? Who share the same name in the same language? In a different lanugage perhaps but with the same meaning? You are being pretty ambigious!

To haphazard a guess-Rumil, Noldorin sage and Rumil, brother of Haldir?


----------



## chrysophalax (May 5, 2005)

Yes, yes, Westron for both names, who...me? and no.


----------



## Raithnait (May 5, 2005)

Barahir, the father of Beren, and Barahir, the grandson of Faramir and Eowyn


----------



## chrysophalax (May 6, 2005)

nope...let's try to think a little less Gondorian...


----------



## Raithnait (May 6, 2005)

okay, less Gondorian... hmmm... the two Glorfindels? well, you said Westron... we have Bill Ferny and Bill the Pony, but somehow I don't think that's right...


----------



## chrysophalax (May 7, 2005)

Spot on, Rai...the 2 Bills! Your turn...


----------



## Raithnait (May 14, 2005)

oh, drat. I forgot about this thread. Does someone else want to take my turn?


----------



## Inderjit S (May 16, 2005)

Sure; What does Bilbo leave for Milo and why?


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 17, 2005)

Is it.... the golden pen because he/she never writes back?


----------



## Inderjit S (May 18, 2005)

Correct. You are up.


----------



## BlackCaptain (May 25, 2005)

Wow... lucky guess.

I'll let anyone else who wants to ask a question go ahead and do so. I'll probably forget it's my turn again and not be able to answer for a week.


----------



## Ingwë (May 26, 2005)

OKs.
What did Eorl the Young tell his father's horse when he met him for first time.


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 26, 2005)

I don't have my book, did he call him Mansbane and summoned him to receive his name?


----------



## Ingwë (May 26, 2005)

Well, it is not difficult. I read it two days ago. Try to find the quote and use indirect speech


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 26, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> OKs.
> What did Eorl the Young tell his father's horse when he met him for first time.


 
"Come hither mansbane and get a new name"

After this, he called the horse Felaróf, and ordered him to serve him, in repayment for his father's death. Well, does it answer your question?


----------



## Ingwë (May 26, 2005)

You may ask.


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 26, 2005)

Nen Cenedril reffers to .... and what is the dwarven version of the name?


----------



## Starflower (May 31, 2005)

It is an Elven name for Mirrormere, Dwarvish form is Kheled-zâram


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 31, 2005)

Correct, but please also state what it stands for (what is Nen Cenedril /Mirrormere/Kheled-zâram)  and your question, of course!


----------



## Maerbenn (May 31, 2005)

*LOTR Trivia & Nen Cenedril*

*Thorondor*, this is *LOTR* Trivia, but _Nen Cenedril_ is only given in volumes VI and VII of _The History of Middle-earth_...


----------



## Starflower (May 31, 2005)

What Mirrormere stands for? I don't really get what you are asking for, but how about this: Mirrormere is the shining lake in the Dimrill Dale beneath the eastern doors of Khazad-dúm, so called because of the stars reflected in its surface


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 31, 2005)

*Re: LOTR Trivia & Nen Cenedril*



Maerbenn said:


> *Thorondor*, this is *LOTR* Trivia, but _Nen Cenedril_ is only given in volumes VI and VII of _The History of Middle-earth_...


 
Well, the versions of the lake names are given in my translation of LotR. Sorry for the bother anyway.


----------



## Manwe (Jun 4, 2005)

Could someone please post now?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 4, 2005)

What is the name of a hobbit meeting, where important matters in dire times are discussed?


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 5, 2005)

The Shire-moot? Or the Shire-muster?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 5, 2005)

Shire moot is correct; shire muster is the mobilisation of the hobbitry in arms. Ask away


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice, now let's see...
What and where is the Battle Pit?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 6, 2005)

You like to torment people, don't you?

It is some burrial pit for the enemies of the hobbits... still haven't figure out where it lays.


Edited: Bywater


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 6, 2005)

Thorondor_ said:


> You like to torment people, don't you?


  
Right there. Your turn.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 7, 2005)

On what date was the one ring destroyed?


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 7, 2005)

It was destroyed on 25 March III 3019.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 7, 2005)

Ingwe, did you have make it really obvious you were pasting from a website?)

Sory for that... you're next!


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 7, 2005)

Thorondor, I checked the the books but I cannot type 'III' so I pasted it. Anyway... Here is the question: *Who is Dain I 's brother?*


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 7, 2005)

That's an easy one! It's Borin, and they're sons of Nain II.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 9, 2005)

No, it is not so easy. Check *The History of Middle earth: The Peoples of Middle earth => IX. The Making of Appendix A => (iv) Durin's Folk Notes*


----------



## Starflower (Jun 9, 2005)

Ingwe, this is the LOTR thread, you should limit your questions to information found in the three books. If you want to ask more difficult questions, from HoME, there is a similar thread in the Hall of Fire section. So in the context of LOTR, Durin's Bane is correct, as there Borin is named as Dain's brother.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 9, 2005)

Starflower said:


> Ingwe, this is the LOTR thread, you should limit your questions to information found in the three books. If you want to ask more difficult questions, from HoME, there is a similar thread in the Hall of Fire section. So in the context of LOTR, Durin's Bane is correct, as there Borin is named as Dain's brother


Starflower, yes, this is LotR trivia, but the information in The Lord of The Rings is not correct, so I wanted to see thw correct answer. But *if Durin's Bane wants to ask, he may*. And if he wants to find the correct answer he can do it. I will be glad to see his post here.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 9, 2005)

Well I'm not familiar with the HoME so there is no way i'm supposed to know that the appendix is wrong. So I take it it's my turn now.
Btw. you write 'III' by placing 3 capital 'i'-s (which normaly stands between the 'u' and the 'o' on your keyboard).
Here's my question:
Remember Eomer giving a horse to Aragorn? So who was the horse's former master?


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 9, 2005)

Maybe *Gárulf? *
I just copy-paste _'III'. _
I will give you a copy of HoMe if I find you at the ICQ.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh man just 5 minutes to answer... your turn...


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 9, 2005)

Five minutes! Shame!  

*How many leagues have Aragorn, Gimli and Legolas measured ere the fourth day is ended?* _The same chapter_.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 9, 2005)

That'd be fourty-five leagues with the little hint from you.


----------



## Ingwë (Jun 9, 2005)

Yes, the hint is the question itself.  

You may ask


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 9, 2005)

Now let's hope you won't answer this one that fast.
Who was Theoden's banner-bearer? Definately not from the same chapter


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 9, 2005)

That would be Guthlaf


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 9, 2005)

That would indeed be him so it's your turn Thorondor_...


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 9, 2005)

What did Erkhenbrand say to the Dunlendings after the Helm's Deep battle?


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 9, 2005)

'Help now to repair the evil in which you have joined' and so on... but that's basicaly it...


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 9, 2005)

Well, I was reffering to the condition of their release. But you are right also. Post away


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 9, 2005)

Do balrogs have wings? 









Now the real one:
What's the name of Treebeard's entwive?


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 9, 2005)

Are you looking for Fimbrethil, Wandlimb the lightfooted?


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 10, 2005)

Mhm, exactly, so it's your turn Starbrow.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 10, 2005)

What did Aragorn think the sign he found on Amon Sul meant?


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 11, 2005)

That Gandalf ws there three days before them and he was in a hurry.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 11, 2005)

Your answer is close enough. I also wanted the date of Oct. 3. Go ahead and ask your question.


----------



## Durin's Bane (Jun 12, 2005)

Who was the ministrel that made the song for Theoden's burial?


----------



## Starflower (Jun 13, 2005)

Gleowine


And the next question: how many knights of Theoden's household died defending him from the Nazgul?


----------



## Alatar (Jun 13, 2005)

Seven, the rest were carried away by the steeds.


----------



## Starflower (Jun 14, 2005)

that's right, go ahead


----------



## Telëlambe (Jun 20, 2005)

Thats you dude!


----------



## Alatar (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry, i keep forgeting i posted.
How long did Balin keep his title, lord of Moria.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 24, 2005)

Five years?


----------



## lordofangamar (Jun 29, 2005)

i think it is nine


----------



## lordofangamar (Jun 29, 2005)

your right thorondor ask your question


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 30, 2005)

Which Ithilien guard tried to put an end to Gollum's misery?


----------



## lordofangamar (Jun 30, 2005)

would that be anborn?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes, you are next


----------



## lordofangamar (Jul 1, 2005)

what year did the witch-king invade Arnor


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 5, 2005)

That is a trick question!
Arnor went into liquidation around 840 is the 3rd age and angmar was only founded in 1300!


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 5, 2005)

lordofangamar said:


> what year did the witch-king invade Arnor


_*From appendix B:*_ 
*1409 The Witch-king of Angmar invades Arnor. King Arvaleg I slain. Fornost and Tyrn Gorthad are defended. *


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 5, 2005)

Well obviously i was gonna say that next...


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, I have the books on my comuter so I checked Appendix B. 

Anyway... I am correct so I will ask: *Who is Wídfara? (few info for him may be found). Just tell me what is his race and where we meet him?*


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 5, 2005)

One of the Riders of Rohan who followed Théoden to Minas Tirith. His home was in the Wold, the wild grasslands of Rohan's northern border?
He is the guy rthat notices the change in the wind when wriding to minas tirith.


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 5, 2005)

OK. You're correct and you may ask 

_I will be away for awile_


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 5, 2005)

ok! 
we all know of the shire reckoning, but while the shire would reckon this is year 1, what would the men of the west reckon it to be.


----------



## Alatar (Jul 5, 2005)

1601, right


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 6, 2005)

bingo!

.....


----------



## Alatar (Jul 6, 2005)

What is Araw?


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 6, 2005)

Its a big o'l oxe thing with massive horns!


----------



## Alatar (Jul 6, 2005)

That would be the _Kine _ of Araw, What is _Araw_


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 7, 2005)

in that case its the quenya or sindarian form for Oromë.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 13, 2005)

yes no?...


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 13, 2005)

Maybe Alatar has forgotten about this thread  but _you're correct._


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 14, 2005)

erm, struggiling to come up with anything. so what is jrr tolkiens full name, oooh and what couple appear on his gravestone.


----------



## Kelendil (Jul 14, 2005)

John Ronald Reuel Tolkien; Luthien and Beren (how romantic!).

Is this right?
If so:

At what point does Boromir call the ring 'a gift'?


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 14, 2005)

Wasn't it during the Council of Elrond?


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 15, 2005)

Yea, you were right, 
is that only in the film? i think it is refered to as a gift in his dreams and he calls it that again in the breaking of the fellowship.


----------



## Starbrow (Jul 15, 2005)

Oops, me bad.  I stand corrected. You're right, Telelambe.


----------



## Kelendil (Jul 15, 2005)

Yes, when he tries to persuade Frodo to lend him the ring. 
That was the trick. He does call it a gift at the council of Elrond in the movie, but in the book it is much later, when his obsession has taken hold,that he calls it a gift.


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 18, 2005)

O boy, 
ok then. what year did Lobella (sacksville) Baggins pass away?


----------



## Ingwë (Jul 25, 2005)

She died in 1420 (S. R.). However, I will be away so everyone may ask


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 25, 2005)

correct,
so 1st come 1st served
anyone ask away...


----------



## Starflower (Jul 27, 2005)

Guess I'll go ahead then... 

What was Gaffer Gamgee's favourite nickname for Sam?


----------



## Telëlambe (Jul 27, 2005)

well samwise means 'halfwise' or 'half-wit' so would it not just be samwise?


----------



## Starflower (Jul 27, 2005)

Nope, Gaffer had his own special names for his son


----------



## Aisteru (Aug 15, 2005)

I regret to announce (this being my first post), that I don't know. I can't find it.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 15, 2005)

Welcome to the Forum, Aisteru. And keep trying. I haven't found the answer yet either.


----------



## Starflower (Aug 17, 2005)

oh dear. You are allowed to find the answer by consulting the books you know, the answer is very easy to find. 

I'll be waiting...


----------



## Telëlambe (Aug 17, 2005)

No doubt, however i never have access to the books the same time i have access to a computer. bummer.


----------



## grendel (Aug 21, 2005)

Is it "ninnyhammer"? (guessing; I'm separated from my books at the moment..)


----------



## Starflower (Aug 22, 2005)

Well done grendel! Ninnyhammer is indeed the Gaffer's favourite nickname to his son - according to Sam that is. 
Go ahead and post your question


----------



## grendel (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks, Starflower! Sorry for the delay... I've been displaced by that evil woman, Katrina. Luckily my niece has the trilogy here for me to reference!

Name the two other "original" Ents mentioned by Treebeard.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 8, 2005)

"Only three remain of the first Ents that walked in the woods before the Darkness: only myself, Fangorn, and Finglas and Fladrif – to give them their Elvish names; you may call them _Leaflock_ and _Skinbark_ if you like that better. "


----------



## grendel (Sep 8, 2005)

You are correct, Thorondor!!


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 8, 2005)

Who gave the Red Arrow to king Theoden?


----------



## Grond (Sep 9, 2005)

Thorondor_ said:


> Who gave the Red Arrow to king Theoden?


Hirgon.

The Phial of Galadriel had the captured light of what cellestial body?


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 9, 2005)

Earendil's star (the Silmaril).

Which two Elves had the same name in LoTR. (I am including the appendix here, BIG hint. )


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 9, 2005)

Rumil, brother of Haldir, and the noldorin scribe who invented the firts tengwar (app. E).


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 9, 2005)

Correct, you may go on.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 10, 2005)

Which is the last peak of the Misty Mountains?


----------



## -apocalypsis- (Sep 21, 2005)

Methedras.

Who became the first Captain of the White Company?

Apoc


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 21, 2005)

Was it Faramir?


----------



## -apocalypsis- (Sep 21, 2005)

No, sorry. The White Company became Faramir's guard, though.

Apoc


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 21, 2005)

Ooh ooh ooh Beregond was it Beregond?


----------



## -apocalypsis- (Sep 21, 2005)

Yep, that is correct 

Apoc


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 21, 2005)

Yay!

Um...this is going to be dumb. Tres easy.

What color was Goldberry's dress when the Hobbits first met her?


----------



## -apocalypsis- (Sep 21, 2005)

Green. With a belt of gold.

Apoc


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 22, 2005)

Tolja it was easy.

Go ahead.


----------



## -apocalypsis- (Sep 22, 2005)

Another colour question then:

What colour was Erkenbrand's shield?

Apoc


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 22, 2005)

Red.


And...

How many men are in an eored?


----------



## -apocalypsis- (Sep 22, 2005)

120. That, at least, was the number of men in Éomer's éored.

Easy one:

What was the name of Théoden's banner-bearer?

Apoc


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 22, 2005)

Guthlaf! (I may have spelt it wrongly.)

Aaaaaand...
Who had the easiest time of crossing the rope-bridge in Lorien?


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 22, 2005)

That would be Legolas, wouldn't it?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh. Oops...I meant to say which one of the *hobbits* had the easist time...  

But yeah, go ahead.


----------



## -apocalypsis- (Sep 23, 2005)

I am pretty sure that of the Hobbits, Merry had the easiest time.

Apoc


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 23, 2005)

'twas Pippin. 

But Starbrow answered right, so I hope he/she posts another question soon.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry I didn't respond sooner. I've been in bed trying to recover from a cold.

Anyhow.
What gaurds the northwestern entrance to Mordor? I'm looking for an answer with some detail, not just one word.


----------



## Miss Rainbow (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: LOTR TriviaWhat guards the Northwestern entrance to Mordor?*

 I'm not really sure, but I believe that the Nazgul, & the those dragon creatures they ride, & the cave trolls guard Northwestern entrance to Mordor-Is that it???  -Big shot in the dark....


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 24, 2005)

Sorry, that's not the answer I'm looking for.


----------



## WildWeazel (Sep 24, 2005)

Morannon.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 24, 2005)

That's part of the answer. What else can you tell me?


----------



## WildWeazel (Sep 25, 2005)

The Teeth of Mordor?


----------



## Damrod (Sep 25, 2005)

Specifically, Carchost and Narchost? The two towers originally built by the Gondorians to guard _against_ Mordor which eventually were taken over by Mordor.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 26, 2005)

Both WildWeazel and Damrod have correct answers. So, who wants to ask the next question?


----------



## WildWeazel (Sep 26, 2005)

What is the only known Dunlendish word?


----------



## -apocalypsis- (Sep 26, 2005)

Forgoil meaning Strawheads.

Next question:

How, specifically, did Freca die?

Apoc


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 28, 2005)

He was killed by king Helm with one strike of his fist, as told in The house of Eorl.


----------



## -apocalypsis- (Sep 29, 2005)

That's correct. You're next.

Apoc


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 29, 2005)

Who is Shagrat talking to?


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Sep 29, 2005)

*what's the next question??????*


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm assuming you mean when Sam hears him in the tower. Gorbag?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Sep 29, 2005)

Well, while Gorbag is mentioned in the company of Shagrat, Sam hears the captain of the tower having a dialogue with another "fellow"... a member of our forum actually


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 29, 2005)

Oh duh. I should have realized.

Snaga.  


So. Easy one.

What is the rousing cry of the Rohirrim when they muster?


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Sep 29, 2005)

Ahhhhh?

lol


----------



## WildWeazel (Sep 29, 2005)

Ride Eorlingas?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 29, 2005)

Close.


----------



## Inderjit S (Sep 29, 2005)

Forth Eorlingas?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeap.  

...


----------



## WildWeazel (Oct 4, 2005)

Somebody ask something....


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 4, 2005)

Inder? 'tis your turn...coo-ee, you out there?


----------



## Fugitive1992 (Oct 5, 2005)

so wuts the next question


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 5, 2005)

Okay, I guess I'll go again.

Easy one...What is the Gaffer's new address at the end of RotK?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 5, 2005)

The restored Bagshot Row, no. 3?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 5, 2005)

Gee, you're cuttin' me off at every pass today aren't ya?  


Correcto.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 5, 2005)

Who gave Aragorn the keys of Orthanc?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 5, 2005)

Quickbeam, weren't it? Maybe?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 5, 2005)

Well... that was fast. Your go.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 5, 2005)

Besides Strider, Elessar, and Elfstone, give two names that Aragorn went by during his years in the wild (before encountering Frodo in Bree).


----------



## WildWeazel (Oct 5, 2005)

Estel, and.. uhh... Ranger


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 5, 2005)

Aragorn was Thorongil when he was in Gondor and Estel when he was growing up in Rivendell.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 5, 2005)

Bravisimo. Your go Starbrow.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 5, 2005)

When did Finduilas of Amroth die?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 5, 2005)

2988.


Who were Orthanc's original owners?


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 5, 2005)

Very good.  

It's your turn again.


----------



## Ingwë (Oct 6, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> Who were Orthanc's original owners?


Maybe you mean Gondorians. It was made by them. Cirion gave Calenardon to the Eorlingas but Orthanc was still under the control of the Stewards. Later it was given to Saruman  *Gondorians*


----------



## WildWeazel (Oct 6, 2005)

Didn't the Numenoreans build it?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Oct 6, 2005)

Ingwe's right...the Men of Gondor.


----------



## Ingwë (Oct 12, 2005)

Thank you, e.Blackstar.
Next question is not at LotR book itself but it is LotR related. 
Who is *Lalia the Great  *
_Quick edit_: I suppose you'll not find it in 'Encyclopedia of Arda'


----------



## Thorondor_ (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't think you should use the Letters to ask a question about LoTR the book...


----------



## Hammersmith (Oct 12, 2005)

Ingwë said:


> Thank you, e.Blackstar.
> Next question is not at LotR book itself but it is LotR related.
> Who is *Lalia the Great  *
> _Quick edit_: I suppose you'll not find it in 'Encyclopedia of Arda'


An obese Tookish matriarch.


----------



## Ingwë (Oct 14, 2005)

> I don't think you should use the Letters to ask a question about LoTR the book...


It's LotR related.



> An obese Tookish matriarch.


Go ahead


----------



## grendel (Jan 5, 2006)

Boy, this thread came to a screeching halt!

Did a Balrog come through here or something?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 5, 2006)

It's Hammer's turn, but if he's not gonna show up... 

An easy one: What were the Barrow-Wight's knives (the ones that Bombadil gave to the hobbits) decorated with?


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 7, 2006)

I don't know if this is what you're looking for, but were they decorated with spells to defeat the Witch King of Angmar?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes, aaaaaaaaaand?


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 8, 2006)

They were damasked with serpent-forms in red and gold?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 8, 2006)

Cha-ching. Sorry Starbrow.


----------



## Thorondor_ (Jan 9, 2006)

What plant did Aragorn use to heal Frodo from the nazgul wound?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 9, 2006)

Kingsfoil, Athelas.  

When was the last time that the Horn-call of Buckland was sounded (and why) up until the Nazgul came (to Crickhollow)?


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 10, 2006)

Was it when the wolves invaded across the frozen Brandywine river?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 10, 2006)

That's the one!


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 10, 2006)

How did some people in Minas Tirith use kingsfoil?


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 11, 2006)

To relieve headaches.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 11, 2006)

Correct.  The next question is yours.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 11, 2006)

Yay me!

What did the Rohirrim call Minas Tirith?


----------



## grendel (Jan 17, 2006)

Was it Mundburg? (not sure of the spellin'...)


----------



## Rhiannon (Jan 18, 2006)

That's the one


----------



## grendel (Jan 21, 2006)

What was the "Silent Street"?


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 23, 2006)

Isn't it Rath Dinien(not sure of spelling) - the road to the tombs of the kings and stewards of Minas Tirith?


----------



## grendel (Jan 23, 2006)

You are correct!


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm too tired to come up with one tonight. I'll have a question for you tomorrow.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 24, 2006)

Tell of 2 times that Sam used the phial of Galadriel.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 25, 2006)

To ward off Shelob, and when climbing the stairs of the tower of Cirith Ungol.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 25, 2006)

Well, you're partly right, but I need more.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jan 25, 2006)

Er...what kind of more?

He used it while wandering in the tunnels/caves to see by and to chase Shelob into the dark (because the Elvish light hurt her eyes), and as he was climbing the stairs to the tower he held Sting in one hand and the phial in the other.

???


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 25, 2006)

Sam didn't use the phial on the tower stairs; there were lit torches on the walls and stairs. He did use it against Shelob. So when else did Sam use the phial?


----------



## Withywindle (Feb 7, 2006)

He used the phial to pass the silent watchers or whatever they were called, it broke their will.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 7, 2006)

Damn, I should have remembered that.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 7, 2006)

Very good, Withywindle, and welcome to the Forum.

You've earned the right to ask the next question.


----------



## Withywindle (Feb 8, 2006)

In the intriguing "Ent" sighting incident reported by Sam in the Green Dragon, what kind of tree had been seen striding across the North Downs?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Feb 8, 2006)

Elm?
too short too short, nener nener nener.


----------



## Withywindle (Feb 9, 2006)

That´s right!

Fire away.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 9, 2006)

The rule is, I must answer the question in play correctly before I can ask one? What happens if more than one person answers correctly?

Barley


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 9, 2006)

Your assumption on the first question is correct. For the second one, it seems to me to be that the first person to answer the thing correctly gets to go next. *runs away*


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Apr 9, 2006)

What happens if nobody answers for days at a time? Can someone else pose another question? I got lotsa stuff!

Barley


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 9, 2006)

If it takes a while for the person who beat you with the correct answer to show up, sure, most people don't make an especially large deal if the other guy speeds things along. But then, many different people have many different viewpoints on what a long time is and could whine a bit. It would be cool if you knew how often the other dude is usually around, to give him some more time. No large deal, though.  If you are talking about waiting for the dude with the question to show up to tell you if you were correct (I didn't especially think that you were, but oh well), then, sorry, but it is polite to wait a lot longer for them. Also, if you have crazy trivia that you do not have the ability to hold back, you could invent your own format of trivia game. I love that "Odd one out" sort of game, which so many ignore. But then, maybe my questions are just way too hard.


----------



## Starbrow (May 25, 2006)

I think we've waited long enough for a new question. Anybody have one?


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 29, 2006)

Wow, sorry guys. I forgot I was even in this thread until Ithy PMed me.  

Er...easy one. How did Bregelad get his nickname?


----------



## chrysophalax (May 29, 2006)

He was the only hasty Ent.


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 30, 2006)

Yes, but...what specific incident caused the elder Ents to label him "Quickbeam"?


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 22, 2006)

Was it because he once answered an older ent before he had finished asking the question? Also he drinks quickly and is finished while others are just wetting their beards.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Jun 23, 2006)

Quoted word-perfect; your go.


----------



## Starbrow (Jun 26, 2006)

What are Amon Hen and Amon Lhaw and where are they?

I'm going to be on vacation for a couple of weeks, so if you're pretty sure you answered the question correctly, go ahead and post a question. Don't wait for me to respond.


----------



## Starflower (Aug 14, 2006)

*time methinks to resurrect this thread..*

Amon Hen (Hill of Hearing) and Amon Lhaw (Hill of Seeing [or Sight]) are two hills in eastern Emyn Muil, on both of the hills the Numenoreans built high seats, precuambly so that the Kings couls see and hear things otherwise unaccessible for them.

A new Question: *What was Glorfindel's personal token, that he used to mark his crossing of the Last Bridge? *


----------



## grendel (Aug 20, 2006)

A beryl, or green elf-stone


----------



## Starflower (Aug 25, 2007)

So it is. 

Is it really more than a year since the last post? gosh... ashamed to admit myself been absent here too long

so in case anyone wants a new question, I'll be happy to provide one


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 8, 2007)

Speaking of "LOTR Trivia," here's a guy — Phillip Pullman, the author of _The Golden Compass_ — who thinks Tolkien is _literally_ trivial:

*** Several times Pullman reminds me that a work of fiction is not an argument. Perhaps it's safest to say that in "His Dark Materials" he has constructed his own imaginative world so as not to submit to anyone else's. He likes to quote William Blake's line: "I must create a system, or be enslav'd by another man's." His story is a rival to the narratives put forward by two earlier Oxford writers, J.R.R. Tolkien's "The Lord of the Rings" and C.S. Lewis's "The Chronicles of Narnia". Pullman loathes the way the children in Narnia are killed in a car-crash. "I dislike his Narnia books because of the solution he offers to the great questions of human life: is there a God, what is the purpose, all that stuff, which he really does engage with pretty deeply, unlike Tolkien who doesn't touch it at all. ‘The Lord of the Rings' is essentially trivial. Narnia is essentially serious, though I don't like the answer Lewis comes up with. If I was doing it at all, I was arguing with Narnia. Tolkien is not worth arguing with."***

Source: http://www.moreintelligentlife.com/node/697

Thoughts, anyone? 

(You should know that _The Golden Compass_ is the first third of a trilogy not unlike LOTR/Narnia in its detail and sweep. However, what he's written (an allegorical severe criticism of organized religion) has set off the same people that got up in arms about _Harry Potter,_ which _guarantees_ that I shall be reading it eventually.   )

Barley


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 14, 2008)

Can you name at least 2 places you might find Shelob's children?


----------



## Turgon (Jul 31, 2008)

Mirkwood and um... Shelob's belly?


----------



## Persephone (Jul 31, 2008)

Turgon said:


> Mirkwood and um... Shelob's belly?




lol! 

Ephel Dúath mountains and Mirkwood maybe?


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 2, 2008)

Very good, Narya. Your turn to ask the next question.


----------



## childoferu (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone care to start up the trivia quiz again, or if not, I would be happy to oblidge


----------



## childoferu (Jul 30, 2009)

In two days, I guess I'll just have to oblidge (hope Starbrow sees this thread )


----------



## ltnjmy (Jul 30, 2009)

childoferu said:


> In two days, I guess I'll just have to oblidge (hope Starbrow sees this thread )


 
Starbrow gave a good question on the other thread - I still can't think of the answer - What did Professor Tolkien call Frodo in his initial drafts ??

LOTR question: What was Gimli's fate - - Did he die ?


----------



## childoferu (Jul 30, 2009)

ltnjmy said:


> Starbrow gave a good question on the other thread - I still can't think of the answer - What did Professor Tolkien call Frodo in his initial drafts ??
> 
> LOTR question: What was Gimli's fate - - Did he die ?


 
No, Gimli's ultimate was to travel to the Undying Lands with his bestie, Legolas 

What was the name of the hobbit that assisted Barliman Butterbur at The Prancing Pony?


----------



## Bucky (Jul 30, 2009)

Nob and or Bob.


----------



## Bucky (Jul 30, 2009)

OK.....

I guess that makes it my turn:

Name the cheif of the counsellors sent to the Council of Elrond by Cirdan.


----------



## ltnjmy (Jul 31, 2009)

Bucky said:


> OK.....
> 
> I guess that makes it my turn:
> 
> Name the cheif of the counsellors sent to the Council of Elrond by Cirdan.


 
Ugh, I don't remember...........


----------



## childoferu (Jul 31, 2009)

Bucky said:


> OK.....
> 
> I guess that makes it my turn:
> 
> Name the cheif of the counsellors sent to the Council of Elrond by Cirdan.


 
Galdor

What name did Bilbo use for Aragorn and why?


----------



## Helm (Aug 19, 2009)

Dunidan, because he was the chiftain of the dunidain.

Roughly how old was Frodo at the start the the jouney?

Thet's see if we can get something going here.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 20, 2009)

Helm said:


> Dunidan, because he was the chiftain of the dunidain.
> 
> Roughly how old was Frodo at the start the the jouney?
> 
> Thet's see if we can get something going here.


 
50 years old, whats the name of Amon Hen's sister hill?


----------



## Helm (Aug 22, 2009)

Amon Law.
By what weapon was Aragorn's father killed?


----------



## childoferu (Aug 23, 2009)

An arrow

How many leagues did the three companions travel when they Eomer and the Rohirrim?


----------



## Helm (Aug 25, 2009)

You mean before they met Eomer? Oooo, 40, I don't remember.
In case I am right:
where did Mary and Pippin die and where were their bodies laid?


----------



## ltnjmy (Aug 25, 2009)

Helm said:


> You mean before they met Eomer? Oooo, 40, I don't remember.
> In case I am right:
> where did Mary and Pippin die and where were their bodies laid?


 
I don't remember the # of leagues either - but I finally know an answer  - Merry and Pippin were laid to rest beside King Aragorn Elessar in Gondor.

Question: Did Sam reunite with Bill the Pony after their parting in front of the gates to the Mines of Moria ?


----------



## Helm (Aug 26, 2009)

Aye, he did. But we should either wait for child to give a verdict on the # of leagues guess or go look it up ourselves. right now I am too lazy to look it up, I will ask a question latter.


----------



## childoferu (Aug 26, 2009)

ltnjmy said:


> I don't remember the # of leagues either - but I finally know an answer  - Merry and Pippin were laid to rest beside King Aragorn Elessar in Gondor.
> 
> Question: Did Sam reunite with Bill the Pony after their parting in front of the gates to the Mines of Moria ?


 
Helm's answer was correct which mean he had the right to answer the next question, and you in-turn ltnjmy answered his question correctly, so finally, in response to your question: Yes, Sam was reunited with Bill at the Prancing Pony, and now that means......................

What is the name of the lay that Bilbo taught Sam? I would like to think this question is a little difficult, so I will provide _a_ hint if any desire


----------



## Helm (Aug 27, 2009)

would it be 'Gil-galad was an Elvin king...' or did you want the name?


----------



## childoferu (Aug 27, 2009)

Helm said:


> would it be 'Gil-galad was an Elvin king...' or did you want the name?


 
Its ok Helm, bravo you almost over-did yourself, your turn...


----------



## Helm (Aug 28, 2009)

ok, I better take it easy then. 
Name me a range of mountains that does not have a colour in the name, and is not the Misty Mts.


----------



## ltnjmy (Aug 28, 2009)

Helm said:


> ok, I better take it easy then.
> Name me a range of mountains that does not have a colour in the name, and is not the Misty Mts.


 
The Iron Hills ? Wasn't that near where Dain Ironfoot lived before he succeeded Thorin II (Oakenshield) ?


----------



## Helm (Aug 29, 2009)

hey, nice job. I was thinking the Ash Mts., but I left the question open to other answers on purpose.


----------



## ltnjmy (Sep 9, 2009)

How many sons did Aragorn have with Arwen ?

and

What fell creature did Pippin slay before the downfall of Sauron - when he was in the company of Aragorn, Gandalf, Legolas, Eomer and Gimli before the Black Gate ?


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 14, 2009)

The answer to the second question is a troll. My guess for the first is 1 son.


----------



## ltnjmy (Sep 15, 2009)

Starbrow said:


> The answer to the second question is a troll. My guess for the first is 1 son.


 
You are exactly right !


----------



## Helm (Sep 15, 2009)

only one son? are you sure? its been a few years since i read that part though....


----------



## ltnjmy (Sep 15, 2009)

Helm said:


> only one son? are you sure? its been a few years since i read that part though....


 
I am 90% certain that they had only one son - Eldarion. I believe that it is stated in ROTK Appendix - Tale of Aragorn & Arwen - right near the end...


----------



## Bucky (Sep 15, 2009)

Eldarion - 100% correct....

NOW ASK A QUESTION!


----------



## childoferu (Sep 15, 2009)

Bucky said:


> Eldarion - 100% correct....
> 
> NOW ASK A QUESTION!


 
lol, it'll be some time 'fore the next question is asked, Bucky you're not the only who is busy and seldom online


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 15, 2009)

What were the names of Farmer Maggots' dogs?


----------



## Astrance (Dec 13, 2009)

They're called Grip, Fang and Wolf, I think.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm sorry I didn't respond before. I forgot to check this thread. You are quite correct, Stockholm. You can ask the next question.


----------



## Astrance (Jan 25, 2010)

What's the name of the way Elrond's messengers took to Lorien, in the _Fellowship_ ?


----------



## Bucky (Jan 26, 2010)

I believe the answer is 'The Dimrill Stair'.

Or, it could be 'down the Silverlode' (the Sons of Elrond).


----------



## Astrance (Jan 26, 2010)

Dimrill Stair is the correct answer !


----------



## Hiril Elfwraith (Feb 24, 2010)

Question...?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 19, 2010)

Well it's been 8 months so let me rekindle the flame...

What is the name of the Wild Man who shows Theoden and the Rohhirim a faster way to Minas Tirith?


----------



## Kyranger (Oct 19, 2010)

Ghan-buri-Ghan.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 19, 2010)

Kyranger said:


> Ghan-buri-Ghan.


 
Of course! A softball tossed up to get the thread rolling again, surely ;*) Your turn Kyranger


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 24, 2010)

Let's keep it going...

What are the elvish names for Mordor's two Towers of the Teeth?


----------



## host of eldar (Dec 15, 2010)

they might be carchost and narchost..


----------



## childoferu (Dec 16, 2010)

Even though BlackCaptain supposed to acknowledge whether you're or right, there's no telling where he is, and since you are indeed correct, you're free to post your question


----------



## host of eldar (Dec 16, 2010)

here you are.. what is the name of 'the chambers of fire' in mordor.


----------



## childoferu (Dec 16, 2010)

Sammath Naur


----------



## host of eldar (Dec 16, 2010)

just true, your turn..


----------



## childoferu (Dec 17, 2010)

i'll give an easy one, what race of elf was legolas?


----------



## host of eldar (Dec 17, 2010)

sindarin..


----------



## childoferu (Dec 18, 2010)

too easy? well anyway, that's correct, you may fire away HoE


----------



## host of eldar (Dec 19, 2010)

easy but I have fun indeed
who defended dol guldur among nazguls?


----------



## childoferu (Dec 20, 2010)

the witch-king of angmar?


----------



## host of eldar (Dec 20, 2010)

nope.. another nazgul, one of the most powerful nazguls


----------



## Kyranger (Dec 20, 2010)

Is it Khamul?


----------



## host of eldar (Dec 20, 2010)

exactly right! let's go on asking..


----------



## childoferu (Dec 26, 2010)

are we waiting on kyranger?


----------



## Kyranger (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry guys, I have been busy.....well sort of ......well alright but some excuse is better than none, right?:*D So any way, What creatures were seemingly impervious to the arrows of the goblin-crusher?


----------



## childoferu (Dec 28, 2010)

I have no idea, but to take a whack at it, was it the beornings (even though I don't think of them as creatures)


----------



## Kyranger (Dec 28, 2010)

You are on the right scent.:*)


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 29, 2010)

Could it be the eagles?


----------



## Kyranger (Dec 30, 2010)

Nope, not the Eagles.

Here is a hint. The goblin in question is the son of Azog :*)


----------



## Gúthwinë (Dec 31, 2010)

Azog's son was Bolg who was killed by Beorn, a skin-changer. I thought that was already said?


----------



## Kyranger (Dec 31, 2010)

Alright then, I will put this way, Who is impervious to Beorn's arrows?


----------



## Gúthwinë (Dec 31, 2010)

Ah! Trick question! The arrows weren't used by Beorn they were used by the dwarves. So would the answer be the white deer of Mirkwood?


----------



## Kyranger (Dec 31, 2010)

Correct!!:*) Good job Warrior93.


----------



## Gúthwinë (Dec 31, 2010)

I knew it!

Here's a pretty easy one....How many teeth does Gollum have?


----------



## Kyranger (Dec 31, 2010)

I think its six?


----------



## Gúthwinë (Dec 31, 2010)

yep, six it is


----------



## Kyranger (Dec 31, 2010)

Who was the second most powerful Nazgul?


----------



## Gúthwinë (Dec 31, 2010)

Is it Khamûl?


----------



## Kyranger (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes it is.:*)


----------



## Gúthwinë (Dec 31, 2010)

What is the last name of William the troll?


----------



## childoferu (Jan 1, 2011)

wouldn't that last question be considered hobbit trivia, but anyway, was it um.....huggins?


----------



## Gúthwinë (Jan 2, 2011)

True and yes it is


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 19, 2011)

And the question is : ???


While waiting on the shores for a white ship, we are getting bored...


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 19, 2011)

Who held the thee elven rings of power?


Easy one, I know, but it'll get things moving. :*)


----------



## camlost (Jan 19, 2011)

Cirdan and Gandalf, Gilgalad and Elrond and Galadriel

What date did Gandalf instruct Frodo to leave the Shire?


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 19, 2011)

On his birthday, September 22nd. :*)


----------



## camlost (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, yes, indeed. I would have also accepted "end of July at the latest" as was his counsel in the letter that Mr. Butterbur forgot to deliver.


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 20, 2011)

lol I was going to say that, but I didn't want to be not specific enough!! 

Okay...how about we take it up a notch:

What is the name of Eomer of Rohan's heir - his only recorded offspring?


----------



## camlost (Jan 20, 2011)

Elfwine, I believe.

Sticking with the date questions, what day of the year was Frodo pierced by the morgul blade?


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 20, 2011)

October sixth. :*)


----------



## camlost (Jan 21, 2011)

That's right, of course. Fire away!


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 21, 2011)

What is the estimated date of Gandalf's arrival in Middle Earth?


----------



## camlost (Jan 22, 2011)

i believe around the time sauron became active in middle-earth (again), so 1050ish?


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 22, 2011)

Third Age 1000, or around that time. I'll let you have that. Close enough! :*)


----------



## camlost (Jan 23, 2011)

okay, this one might be a bit difficult...

which nazgul questioned the gaffer on the night frodo fled from hobbiton?


----------



## Kyranger (Jan 23, 2011)

Is it Khamul?


----------



## camlost (Jan 24, 2011)

it is khamul. ask!


----------



## Kyranger (Jan 24, 2011)

Where were ropes not needed, for there was no escape from the place?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 25, 2011)

Could it be the top of the tower of Orthanc at Isengard?


----------



## Kyranger (Jan 25, 2011)

Nope, sorry.


----------



## camlost (Jan 26, 2011)

The eastern faces of the Emyn Muil?


----------



## Kyranger (Jan 26, 2011)

That's it!:*)


----------



## camlost (Jan 26, 2011)

Mmkay... which hobbit is considered to have grown the first "true" pipe-weed and, for bonus points, what year (approximately)?


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 27, 2011)

I believe Tobold Hornblower first grew pipe weed in the South Farthing. As to year, I would guess 1278.


----------



## camlost (Jan 27, 2011)

The hobbit you named correctly, but the year, alas, is wrong! So no bonus points! The year was ~1070 SR.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 28, 2011)

Where does the Endless Stair begin and end?


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 28, 2011)

Starts in Minas Morgul, and ends at Shelob's Lair?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 29, 2011)

_The Endless Stair_ rose from the *lowest dungeon of Moria* to *Durin's Tower* at the summit of Celebdil.
(where it starts or ends, is a matter of view...)


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 29, 2011)

Blast! You're right, Tom. I was thinking of the winding stair.


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes, Tom, that is the exact answer I was looking for.:*)


----------



## Firawyn (Jan 30, 2011)

Dern! I really should pay more attention to detail. *smacks forehead*

Next time, I suppose. You're up, Tom! :*)


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Jan 31, 2011)

Okay...lets see... :

Wich character had heard music in the summer by the Seven Rivers of Ossir?


----------



## Starbrow (Jan 31, 2011)

My first guess would be Galadriel.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, It wasn't Galadriel, I was thinking about...but she also, could have heard the music, at that time and place....but sadly, neigher she or Tolkien, ever said or wrote anything about that....

Please, try again...

(Hint : Not an elf)


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 1, 2011)

Then my second guess would be Treebeard. Ents would have also been around in the First Age.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes, Treebeard it was.... :*up

_"...I wandered in Summer in the elm-woods of Ossiriand._
_Ah, the light and the music in the Summer by the Seven Rivers of Ossir!_
_And I thought that was best_..."
(Treebeard, to Marry and Pippin, while walking in Fangorn)

Okay, Starbrow...You're Up...


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 2, 2011)

Which palantir did the king keep so he could watch over his kingdom?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 4, 2011)

Not many wants to join in...:*down

Well...my guess would be :

The stone of Orthanc...

The only usefull stone left after the Ring-War...


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes, of course you are correct.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 5, 2011)

Okay...an easy one...


How many guests did Bilbo invite for his birthday-party?


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 5, 2011)

One hundred forty-four? (One Gross)


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes 144 guests were invited (the sum of Bilbos & Frodos age, 111 + 33).

Go ahead Kyranger...next question please...


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Feb 23, 2011)

> Go ahead Kyranger...next question please...



Bump...Bump...Bump


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 23, 2011)

Which of the Fellowship was born in the year 2978 of the third age?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 23, 2011)

Would it be Merry?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 24, 2011)

That would be Pippin...

"I am young in my own land AND HAVE JUST BECOME AN ADULT" ~ to Baragund's Son What's His Name

(Paraphrase)


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 24, 2011)

No to both, Merry was born in the year 2982 and Pippin in 2990.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 24, 2011)

then Sam....

Er Faramir?


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 24, 2011)

Not Sam or Faramir.:*)

(It's one of the members of the fellowship)


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 24, 2011)

Let's go with Frodo then. We'll get it by process of elimination, if nothing else.


----------



## Bucky (Feb 24, 2011)

Can't be Frodo....

Frodo was 50 at the time of the war of the Ring...

3119 - 2978 + 41....

Duh! I had it added to 31!

So, 40 or 41...

humm......

I was going to say Baragund, but that would be too old.

Boromir was 35, nix him.

How about...Theodred?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 24, 2011)

It was Boromir, born 2978, Theodred was also born this year but he was NOT of the fellowship


----------



## Bucky (Feb 25, 2011)

Boromir was 40?

Did you look it up?

That's cheating.....

I mised the part about the Fellowship ~ that woulda been easy, lol.


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 25, 2011)

Erestor Arcamen got it!!


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok, here goes...

Sorry if it's not a very hard question or detailed,

In what year did Legolas and Gimli depart Middle Earth?


----------



## Bucky (Feb 25, 2011)

4th Age 143


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 25, 2011)

Nope, try again


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 25, 2011)

In the year 120 of The Fourth Age.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Feb 25, 2011)

Correct Kyranger, your go


----------



## Bucky (Feb 26, 2011)

Damn...I'm rusty...Spending too much time in the bible.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 26, 2011)

@ Bucky -

Tolkien himself spend a good deal of time reading the bible. That's a great tradition to carry on, and nothing to be ashamed of. :*)


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 26, 2011)

On the bank of what river, was the village Underharrow situated?


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 26, 2011)

Ah, that one I know. The Snowbourn.


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 26, 2011)

You got it.:*)


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay...

What was the name of Glorfindel's horse?


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 26, 2011)

I think it might be Asfalas, but maybe the movie is corrupting my memories.


----------



## Firawyn (Feb 26, 2011)

Well movie corruption or not, that is indeed the correct answer! :*)


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 27, 2011)

What is the name of the orc that carried Merry and Pippen away from the rest of the orc band?


----------



## Kyranger (Feb 27, 2011)

Grishnákh.


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 28, 2011)

Righty - O. Your turn.


----------



## Kyranger (Mar 1, 2011)

What is the Sindarin name for The Chambers of Fire?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 2, 2011)

*Sammath Naur*

The Return of the King;Book VI; chapter 3; Mount Doom:


> _*The path was not put there for the purposes of Sam. He did not know it, but he was looking at Sauron's Road from Barad-dur to the Sammath Naur, the Chambers of Fire.*_


----------



## Kyranger (Mar 2, 2011)

You got it!:*)


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 3, 2011)

Who were singing about Snow-White?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 3, 2011)

The Seven Dwarfs...

Can you clarify that question a bit?

you & your songs....

I DESPISE Tolkien's poems/songs ~ skip over 'em unless I was reading the books aloud to my children, lol. :*o


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 3, 2011)

I would assume the elves would be singing about Snow-White. If you want a more specific answer, I would say the High elves that the hobbits met in the Shire.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm thinking it has something to do with Nimrodel for some reason ~ don't ask me why though.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 4, 2011)

Starbrow said:


> I would assume the elves would be singing about Snow-White. If you want a more specific answer, I would say the High elves that the hobbits met in the Shire.



You are absolutely correct, Starbrow.




> Bucky wrote :
> I DESPISE Tolkien's poems/songs ~ skip over 'em unless I was reading the books aloud to my children, lol.



All the acient elven-stories derives from lays/songs/poems. In some cases the poems are better than the stories. Eg : The Lay of Leithian/the story of Beren & Lúthien. IMO


----------



## Bucky (Mar 4, 2011)

My God, that stuff is unreadable, Tom.... Simply awful.

Of course, I haven't tried it in 30 years either ~ once was enough.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 4, 2011)

I think the Lay of Leithien is fabulous, too. It's too bad that JRRT never finished it. Anyway, back to the topic. 

How many days were Frodo and Sam stuck in the Emyn Muil?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 4, 2011)

four four four......

This silly rule that you have to type ten letters, lol

I guess it's four in the sense that Christ was in the ground three days, right?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 5, 2011)

Frodo and Sam entered Emyn Muil on february 26, late afternoon or evening.
By Gollums help, they found their way out on the 29th about midday as I recall.

Thats only three (3) days. IMO. But I could be wrong...


----------



## Bucky (Mar 5, 2011)

Dude.....

For the record, read my post....

'In the same sense Christ was in the ground three days' ~ that means INCLUSIVE.

I checked after I guessed 4 days and saw it said exactly what you wrote:

26th, 27th, 28th, 29th.

That's er, FOUR days.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 5, 2011)

Gee, I didn't think that this would be so controversial. Both Tom and Bucky make good points and I would accept either answer. Since Bucky answered first, I'll award him the privilege to ask the next question.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 6, 2011)

Yay! I got one! :*cool:

First....

No guesses on The Hobbit question? I thought it was rather easy. Well, sorta. It's a single digit number each way, lol. :*rolleyes:

Anyhow, back to our TLOR question:

When Pippin watches the men with troops enter Minas Tirith with Bergil, Who comes in from Bergil's grandsire's and with how many?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 6, 2011)

I think it was Forlong the Fat. I don't remember how many, but I'll guess 2000 men came with him.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 6, 2011)

You're halfway there......

The number's wrong though. Close, but no cigar. ;*)


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

I'll divide Starbrow's answer by 10... lets see....1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10...counting fingers and toes...

Right about *200 men*... is that correct...or am I missing a toe?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes, correct....

Forlong the Fat with two hundreds....

You're up Tom...

NO looking in the book for questions or answers...

This is a game of honor! :*rolleyes:


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 10, 2011)

At the Ford at Rivendell, why did the river flood when the Black-riders entered it?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 10, 2011)

Elrond is called down the waters.


----------



## Peeping-Tom (Mar 11, 2011)

And Elrond it sure was...what a voice he must have had... who called upon it.

*Starbrow*, You're up...


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 12, 2011)

Who ended up with Boromir's horn and how did he get it?


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 13, 2011)

Faramir...it floated down the river to him.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry, that's not the correct answer.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 13, 2011)

Denethor....

A gurad found ir floating in the river by Cair Andros


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 15, 2011)

Close enough. Go ahead, Bucky.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 16, 2011)

Close enough?

You mean my spelling or the answer? ;*)

I DID use my memory after all. :*rolleyes:

Okay, Let's put on the old thinking cap.... :*confused:

What was the standard of the Southron Captain in the Battle of the Pelannor Fields?

Exact item on exact color. 

Surprisingly, this was pretty well answered on my 100 question 'So you want to be a Tolkien Geek Quiz', but that was multiple choice too.


----------



## Starflower (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh oh oh I know this one!!! 
Black serpent on scarlet background


----------



## Bucky (Mar 16, 2011)

Well, once again, this one proves easier than I thought! 

:*mad:

You're up, Flower..... ;*)


----------



## Starflower (Mar 16, 2011)

What was the name of the village the Shadow Host passed on their way from Erech?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 16, 2011)

Was it Lamech?


----------



## Starflower (Mar 18, 2011)

Close but no cigar. Try again?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 18, 2011)

Erech was the stone....

Could it be the village also?

(really guessing here)

That map is calling to me, saying peek)


----------



## Starflower (Mar 18, 2011)

Nope. Shall I give a hint to jog your memory? It starts with 'L'


----------



## Bucky (Mar 18, 2011)

Lebanin....


No, that's not a town.

I know it starts with an 'L', lol...

I said that first.

One look at the map.....

One?

Lam......

Er ~ fustrating!


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 18, 2011)

Lamedon?

Maybe?

Lebannin is an "area", but so is Lamedon. I'm usually pretty good at remembering places in middle earth, but the only "L's" I can think of in that area are Lamedon and Lebannin. :*(


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 19, 2011)

It's Linhir. Luckily, I'm rereading LOTR and I just read that passage last night.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 20, 2011)

I assume I can ask the question without the official go ahead.

What is westman's weed more commonly known as?


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 20, 2011)

Longbottom Leaf?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2011)

pipeweed.....


----------



## Starflower (Mar 21, 2011)

Yeah, sorry Starbrow - you are of course correct!


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 22, 2011)

Since Longbottom Leaf is a variety of pipeweed, the answer I was expecting, I'll give it to Fir.


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay....****...I think it's almost harder to think of a question than it is to think of an answer...

How many days passed between Frodo and Co. leaving The Shire, to the date they arrive in Rivendell? 


Fairly easy, but go for it anyway. :*)


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 23, 2011)

27 days.

(TA September 23, 3018-TA October 20, 3018)


----------



## Firawyn (Mar 23, 2011)

Well done...and welcome to TTF while I'm at it. :*)

Go ahead _Eru Ilúvatar _(Can we call you Eru for short?), post the next question.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 23, 2011)

Thank you Firawyn. Here goes...

Other than the descendents of Melian the Maia, what LOTR character is descended from a being that exisited before coming to Arda?


----------



## camlost (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll have to say Shelob descended from Ungoliant.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 23, 2011)

Correct camlost! Your turn.


----------



## camlost (Mar 24, 2011)

This is probably a very easy question -- name the the 3 towns of Bree-land and give their location relative to Bree.


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 25, 2011)

They are all just east of Bree. From north to south they are: Archet, Combe, Staddle.


----------



## camlost (Mar 25, 2011)

That works for me!


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 25, 2011)

Where did Frodo live before Bag End?


----------



## spirit (Mar 25, 2011)

Brandywine Hall....


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 25, 2011)

I believe just Brandy Hall...but close enough  Go ahead.


----------



## spirit (Mar 26, 2011)

Can't think of anything special right now, and I'm technically not allowed to be distracted *gulp*

So: 

Whose line is this, and what (place & being) are they referring to: "_Wonder of the Northern world! Too deep we delved there, and woke the nameless fear_"


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 26, 2011)

I think Gimli said it. He is referring to awaking the Balrog in Moria because they were mining for mithril.


----------



## spirit (Mar 26, 2011)

Wrong character :*down but the second half of your question is correct :*up


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 26, 2011)

All correct except it was Gloin at the Council of Elrond.


----------



## spirit (Mar 26, 2011)

:*up

Either of you can take the next turn since you both got the answer 50:50 :*D


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 26, 2011)

Who does the Argonath depict?


----------



## Bucky (Mar 27, 2011)

Anarion and Isildur


----------



## Eru Ilúvatar (Mar 27, 2011)

Correct Bucky.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 28, 2011)

How many guards in total does Beregond kill in defending Faramir from being burned on his father's pyre?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 28, 2011)

I think he killed 2 guards and the porter.


----------



## Bucky (Mar 29, 2011)

Correct...You're up.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 29, 2011)

What were the names of the eagles that rescued Sam and Frodo from Mount Doom?


----------



## Kyranger (Mar 30, 2011)

Gwaihir, Landroval and Meneldor.


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 31, 2011)

Very good. Your turn.


----------



## Kyranger (Apr 1, 2011)

What was was Boromir's mother's name?


----------



## spirit (Apr 1, 2011)

Was, was it: 
Findiulas (?? Not sure about the spelling! Grr) :*confused:


----------



## Kyranger (Apr 2, 2011)

Yep, you got it!


----------



## spirit (Apr 2, 2011)

What was the Great Horn (/Horn of Gondor) made out of?


----------



## Bucky (Apr 4, 2011)

The great kine found near the sea of Rhun.


----------



## spirit (Apr 10, 2011)

More than I was looking for :*up:*up *and a cheesy smile*
Your turn


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 4, 2011)

Long time no action...Bumping the thread... 

Has *Bucky* gone missing too?


----------



## Zenith (May 17, 2011)

Yes he has. And i think this answer is correct. Is it my turn now?


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 17, 2011)

*Zenith*, just go ahead and ask a new question...:*up


----------



## Zenith (May 17, 2011)

Well, since I had an easy question I will give an easy one. What were the names of the Lord of Morthond and his two sons at the time of the War of the Ring?


----------



## Kyranger (May 17, 2011)

Duinhir and his sons Derufin and Duilin?


----------



## Zenith (May 17, 2011)

Yeah of course. Well done Kyra.


----------



## Kyranger (May 17, 2011)

Where is Firien-dale located?


----------



## Zenith (May 17, 2011)

May I answer?


----------



## Kyranger (May 18, 2011)

Certainly.:*)


----------



## Zenith (May 18, 2011)

I think its between Anorien and eastern Rohan, the Eastfold.


----------



## Kyranger (Jul 9, 2011)

That is correct. (Sorry for the late answer).


----------



## Jacob6080 (Nov 1, 2011)

I take it as Aule having forfeited his turn. SO I'll ask one instead to get this thread going .




------------------------------------------
Medical Practice Management Software


----------



## Odin (May 2, 2015)

It looks like anyone can ask a trivia question, so here's mine:

In TA 1050 King Ciryaher defeated the Haradrim at the Battle of Umbar and retitled himself Hyarmendacil, which meant what in Sindarin?


----------



## King Naugladur (May 3, 2015)

I think it means "South-victor".
King Naugladur.


----------



## Odin (May 3, 2015)

King Naugladur said:


> I think it means "South-victor".
> King Naugladur.



Indeed! Hyarmendacil brought Gondor to the height of it's power in the Third Age under the Sun. A pity that his heirs let his great empire crumble into ruin.


----------



## Exma (Nov 14, 2015)

Dear Mods....I don't know what the protocol is exactly on new members suggesting threads, etc but I was wondering if we might have a new trivia thread where someone presents a trivia question, someone answers it, if the answer is correct then the person who answered asks the next question, if the answer is incorrect then others have a chance to answer, and whoever is asking the current question has a certain amount of time (i.e. 4 hrs) to respond to an answer and if they fail to confirm within the allotted time then its a first come basis to ask the next question. ......?? Thankee kindly


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 14, 2015)

this thread was started on those very rules Exma. However, as the site became quiet so the rules have been forgotten. If you wish to start a new thread for this purpose I will arrange for it to replace this one as pinned to the top.

I think it would be a good thing


----------



## Exma (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you Gothmog...i would love to do that! 

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gothmog (Nov 14, 2015)

A new thread has been opened to restart this game.
http://thetolkienforum.com/index.php?threads/tolkien-trivia-game.20857/


----------



## Gigantor (Apr 6, 2017)

Lasgalen said:


> Bill Ferny.
> 
> What names did Tom Bombadil call the ponies?


Sharp-Ears, Wise-Nose, Swish-Tail, Bumpkin, and White-Socks


----------



## Gigantor (Apr 6, 2017)

What does the phrase _"Ishkhaqwi ai durugnul!"_ mean and what language is it in?


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 26, 2017)

Gigantor said:


> What does the phrase _"Ishkhaqwi ai durugnul!"_ mean and what language is it in?


Is it something like *I spit on your gravestone?*


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 26, 2017)

hxrxy said:


> Is it something like *I spit on your gravestone?*


I imagine it's some sort of elvish used in Lorien.


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 27, 2017)

I feel like this needs to start again:

What is the name of the province in Morder where Barad dûr and Mount Doom is?


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 28, 2017)

hxrxy said:


> I feel like this needs to start again:
> 
> What is the name of the province in Morder where Barad Dur and Mount Doom is?


Do you mean the Plateau of Gorgoroth? Mount Doom was on this but Barad Dur was slightly northeast.


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 28, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> Do you mean the Plateau of Gorgoroth? Mount Doom was on this but Barad Dur was slightly northeast.


Yes that's what I meant but I guess they're both in a similar place, I based it on the original Tolkien map where they look like they're in the same area

Your turn I guess


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 28, 2017)

An easy one then - which elf carried Frodo across the Ford of Bruinen?


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 28, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> An easy one then - which elf carried Frodo across the Ford of Bruinen?


Easy, Arwin Evenstar on her horse

What are the meals of a hobbit's day?


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 28, 2017)

EDIT


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 28, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> wrong - it was Glorfindal. Have you read the book?


I'm getting mixed up, sorry, your turn again :/ I have read the book but a while ago


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 29, 2017)

hxrxy said:


> I'm getting mixed up, sorry, your turn again :/ I have read the book but a while ago


Sorry - that was a bit sharp of me.

By the way, Hobbits ate 7 times a day - breakfast, 2nd breakfast, elevenses, lunch, tea, dinner and supper.

OK - what was the name of Sam's pony and which character did it originally belong to?


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 29, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> Sorry - that was a bit sharp of me.
> 
> By the way, Hobbits ate 7 times a day - breakfast, 2nd breakfast, elevenses, lunch, tea, dinner and supper.
> 
> OK - what was the name of Sam's pony and which character did it originally belong to?


I know it was Bill, but I have no idea whose it was before


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 29, 2017)

hxrxy said:


> I know it was Bill, but I have no idea whose it was before


I'll give you a clue - the pony was named after its owner


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 29, 2017)

Ah! Bill Ferny! And the innkeeper paid for the pony for it's ridiculous price! I remember!


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 29, 2017)

hxrxy said:


> Ah! Bill Ferny! And the innkeeper paid for the pony for it's ridiculous price! I remember!


Yes! Your turn hxrxy


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 29, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> Yes! Your turn hxrxy


How old was Frodo when he began his journey to Mordor?


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 29, 2017)

50 - the same age Bilbo was went he departed for Erebor


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 29, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> 50 - the same age Bilbo was went he departed for Erebor


Yes, your turn


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 29, 2017)

Which elf, the grandson of Feanor, made the 3 elven Rings of Power?


----------



## hxrxy (Aug 29, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> Which elf, the grandson of Feanor, made the 3 elven Rings of Power?


Celebrimor after Sauron had created the one ring


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 29, 2017)

hxrxy said:


> Celebrimor after Sauron had created the one ring


Correct


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Sep 8, 2017)

A moment, here... I was browsing some previous posts and I found this:



> EcthelionL said: ↑
> An easy one then - which elf carried Frodo across the Ford of Bruinen?
> Click to expand...
> Easy, Arwin Evenstar on her horse



The answer is wrong. This is normal, because the question is wrong too.


----------



## EcthelionL (Sep 9, 2017)

Merroe said:


> A moment, here... I was browsing some previous posts and I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is wrong. This is normal, because the question is wrong too.


Alright then, Frodo passed over the Ford of Bruinen on Asfalof, the horse belonging to which elf?

Better? I'm always happy to acknowledge my errors and correct them.

Now, have you got a question for us Merroe?


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Sep 9, 2017)

Much better! 
Let's wait for the correct answer.
I'll be glad to offer a question then.


----------



## The Elvish Minstrel (Sep 9, 2017)

Merroe said:


> Much better!
> Let's wait for the correct answer.
> I'll be glad to offer a question then.


Wait, isn't it hxrxy's turn?

If you're looking for an answer to EcthelionL's question, it's Glorfindel.

Gah, I'm still sad Glorfy didn't join the fellowship, he's pretty awesome!


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 9, 2017)

The question just needed more clarity, such as "In the movie, which elf carried Frodo across the Ford of Bruinen?"


----------



## EcthelionL (Sep 10, 2017)

EcthelionL said:


> Alright then, Frodo passed over the Ford of Bruinen on Asfalof, the horse belonging to which elf?
> 
> Better?





Starbrow said:


> The question just needed more clarity, such as "In the movie, which elf carried Frodo across the Ford of Bruinen?"


No, it was my error which I freely admit.

It was a trick question, aimed at fooling those who've only seen the film and never read the book. In the book the Hobbits and Aragorn are met by Glorfindel who puts Frodo on his horse to carry him over the ford. In the film, Glorfindel's role is taken over by Arwen (as if Elrond would send his daughter out when the Black Riders are present!) and she does carry Frodo over the ford.

My mistake - hands up. That'll learn me not to try to fool anyone.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Sep 10, 2017)

I suppose I've invited myself here now...  Ok, my turn then:

Who/what/where is/are Herugrim?


----------



## EcthelionL (Sep 11, 2017)

Merroe said:


> I suppose I've invited myself here now...  Ok, my turn then:
> 
> Who/what/where is/are Herugrim?


It was Theoden's sword. It spent a long time hidden away by Grima but once more saw action at the Hornburg and the Pelennor.


----------



## Deleted member 12094 (Sep 11, 2017)

Correct.


----------



## EcthelionL (Sep 11, 2017)

OK then,

Whose father was Galmod?


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 11, 2019)

Galmod is the father of Grima Wormtongue.


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 11, 2019)

Is it allowed to ask questions like: how many islands had been on the first maps of Middle-Earth?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Jun 11, 2019)

Romendacil I said:


> Is it allowed to ask questions like: how many islands had been on the first maps of Middle-Earth?



Hi Romendacil, welcome to TTF! I'd suggest asking in the Hall of Fire forum as it's for discussing stuff about Middle Earth that isn't specifically in the books . Let me (the most if not only active mod) know if you need anything!


----------



## Romendacil I (Jun 12, 2019)

Thank you Erestor for the nice greeting


----------

